# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2018



## Duarte Sousa (1 Out 2018 às 00:01)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Snifa (1 Out 2018 às 06:55)

Bom dia,

Outubro começa fresco, mínima de *13.2 ºc*.

Neste momento 13.5ºc, vento fraco e 98% HR.

Algum nevoeiro e neblinas presentes.
O ano hidrológico 2017/2018 terminou dentro da média com *1213,4* mm acumulados


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Out 2018 às 07:18)

Boas, Outubro começa com 9 graus.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Out 2018 às 08:22)

Bom dia outubro e bom dia novo ano hidrológico...

Noite fresquinha, excelente para arrefecer a casa (mas só hoje, as próximas já não precisarão).
Por aqui temos céu limpo e vento fraco de N\NNE.

O ano hidrológico terminou com *1806,1 mm*. Começou mal, mas de final de fevereiro a maio foi muito chuvoso.

Mais logo o vento deverá começar a fazer-se notar.
Típica lestada: teremos a *1ª vaga de frio continental* do outono?
Não...se fosse lá para dezembro podia ser uma queda abrupta das temperaturas, nesta altura não.
O Anticiclone estará a puxar ar do interior da península, num trajecto longo, co-adjuvado pela depressão que afectará o sul de França\norte da Itália. Uma situação destas, daqui a um mês ou dois, e teríamos dias bem frios pela frente. 





*Tmín: 9,1ºC

Tactual: 9,4ºC
Hr: 84%*​


----------



## joselamego (1 Out 2018 às 12:00)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 14,5°C
23°C
42% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Out 2018 às 15:02)

Boas,

Mínima de 13.4°C, amanhecer com nevoeiro nas zonas baixas, humidade subiu aos 99%.


Tarde quente com vento seco de Leste, sigo com 26.3°C e 35% de humidade.


----------



## joselamego (1 Out 2018 às 18:35)

Boa tarde 
Manhã fresca e ventosa 
Tarde quente 
Máxima de 28,3°C
26,5°C
43% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (1 Out 2018 às 22:52)

Boa noite

Por aqui mais um dia de sol e calor, mesmo assim acabou por fazer menos calor que o que esperava, talvez porque o vento de leste não se conseguiu impor por muito tempo...
De manhã esteve nevoeiro mas rapidamente se dissipou

Neste momento *16,0ºC* e uma brisa de leste


----------



## joselamego (2 Out 2018 às 06:58)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
17,6°C
41% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Out 2018 às 07:00)

Bom dia,

Lestada moderada a forte com rajadas, cheiro a mato queimado.

Atuais 16.9°C com vento de ENE 37km/h


----------



## joselamego (2 Out 2018 às 15:35)

Boa tarde 
Céu limpo 
27,4°C
26%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (2 Out 2018 às 16:57)

Boa tarde

Hoje parece estar mais quente que ontem, e o ar também mais seco
Lestada moderada com rajadas durante a madrugada e manhã. Mínima de *15,3ºC
*
Neste momento sigo com *25,8ºC* e vento fraco de nordeste, já mais fresco


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Out 2018 às 17:08)

Ainda com vento do quadrante Leste, 24% de humidade.

Atuais 27.ºC


----------



## joselamego (2 Out 2018 às 19:05)

Boa tarde 
Máxima de 27,9°C
25,9°C atual 
25% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Out 2018 às 07:10)

Bom dia ,
19,7°C
Céu limpo 
32% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (3 Out 2018 às 22:06)

Boa noite

Mais um dia de sol, muito calor e secura
Ontem à noite houve um incêndio numa zona de mato em Esmoriz mas foi extinto 3 horas depois

Neste momento sigo com a mínima do dia, *15,7ºC* e uma noite fresca


----------



## joselamego (3 Out 2018 às 22:16)

Boa noite ,
Dia quente 
Máxima de 29,6°C
21,1°C
39%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Out 2018 às 23:27)

Boas, dados de hoje *6.8**ºC**/32.1ºC. *Agora com *10.9ºC.*


----------



## joselamego (4 Out 2018 às 10:23)

Bom dia,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 16,3°C
21,7°C atual 
51%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (4 Out 2018 às 13:56)

Boas,

O dia de hoje está a ser como todos os outros desta semana; quente, ventoso e seco... hoje com a agravante de haver também uma leve névoa que dá aquele ar pestilento de verão ao dia... 23,6ºC neste momento. A mínima foi 16ºC mas por pouco tempo. A casa está quente outra vez... 

Por uma ou duas vezes ao longo da semana cheirou a fumo, algo que já não acontecia há bastante tempo por cá. A chuva não há meio de vir... começo a ver a coisa a ficar preta...

Ainda há pouco vinha no carro e a tonta da menina que falava na rádio comercial dizia, com algum regozijo, que para os próximos dias só se previa muito sol, que o outono estava tímido e ainda bem!  Se a ignorância matasse...


----------



## PauloSR (4 Out 2018 às 14:18)

João Pedro disse:


> Ainda há pouco vinha no carro e a tonta da menina que falava na rádio comercial dizia, com algum regozijo, que para os próximos dias só se previa muito sol, que o outono estava tímido e ainda bem!  Se a ignorância matasse...



João Pedro, esclarece-me uma coisa... Porque é que a menina da Rádio Comercial é tonta e ignorante?


----------



## João Pedro (4 Out 2018 às 14:46)

PauloSR disse:


> João Pedro, esclarece-me uma coisa... Porque é que a menina da Rádio Comercial é tonta e ignorante?


Ora bem Paulo, vamos lá a ver... Quando há meses que não chove nada digno desse nome, e não se prevê que chova, estando nós já em outubro, para mim alguém que fique contente com isso, e que o manifeste publicamente para uma audiência alargada — porque assim são mais uns dias para a malta lagartar ao sol, ir à praia e tal — é tonto e ignorante. Mas é só a minha opinião, claro


----------



## Iceberg (4 Out 2018 às 14:51)

O desconhecimento meteorológico na nossa sociedade civil nacional ainda é, na minha opinião, muito elevado.

Ainda é muito na base do《sol e calor que bom》ou 《chuva e frio que mau》.



Enviado do meu SM-G900F através do Tapatalk


----------



## PauloSR (4 Out 2018 às 15:11)

João Pedro disse:


> Ora bem Paulo, vamos lá a ver... Quando há meses que não chove nada digno desse nome, e não se prevê que chova, estando nós já em outubro, para mim alguém que fique contente com isso, e que o manifeste publicamente para uma audiência alargada — porque assim são mais uns dias para a malta lagartar ao sol, ir à praia e tal — é tonto e ignorante. Mas é só a minha opinião, claro



Eu até sou amante de tempos frios e neve... E como montanhista, confesso que não está tempo para grandes aventuras pela montanha. Contudo, os dias solarengos são característicos nos inicios de Outubro, porém com as noites já mais frescas.
Quanto à falta de chuva, compreendo a preocupação. No que ao sol diz respeito, não compreendo. Outono é assim mesmo. Um abraço e perdão pelo _off-topic_


----------



## João Pedro (4 Out 2018 às 16:54)

PauloSR disse:


> Eu até sou amante de tempos frios e neve... E como montanhista, confesso que não está tempo para grandes aventuras pela montanha. Contudo, os dias solarengos são característicos nos inicios de Outubro, porém com as noites já mais frescas.
> Quanto à falta de chuva, compreendo a preocupação. No que ao sol diz respeito, não compreendo. Outono é assim mesmo. Um abraço e perdão pelo _off-topic_


Ó Paulo pá...  Então para chover não pode estar sol, certo? 
O meu problema não é a senhora estar feliz por estar sol em outubro — eu também faço muitas caminhadas na montanha e se estiver a chover, naturalmente, não as faço — o problema é ela dizê-lo de uma forma tão despreocupada e agradecer por estar sol, quando há meses e meses que não chove dada de jeito e as temperaturas continuam acima dos 30ºC nesta altura do ano, como se isso não tivesse consequências, o que para mim demonstra alguma _naïveté _meteorológica.
Um abraço

----------
Continua o solinho pelo Porto, nem uma nuvem no céu com 23,1ºC e 66% de HR neste momento. Acho que vou até à praia beber um fininho!


----------



## GabKoost (4 Out 2018 às 17:19)

PauloSR disse:


> João Pedro, esclarece-me uma coisa... Porque é que a menina da Rádio Comercial é tonta e ignorante?



Pelas exactas mesmas razões que o levaram a fazer esta pergunta.

Especialmente quando se faz um esforço por não perceber a razão do post anterior. Quando estamos no 2º Outono consecutivo com temperaturas extremamente altas depois de um período extremamente seco.


----------



## qwerl (4 Out 2018 às 17:27)

Boa tarde

Interessante, hoje de manhã ocorreu inversão, não esperava.
Mínima de *10,5ºC*, estava bastante agradável de manhã, o ar já menos seco, até chegou a cair orvalho de noite

Neste momento sigo com *22,3ºC*. Mais um dia quente, ainda assim um pouco mais fresco do que ontem, fruto da brisa marítima

Alguma bruma no ar proveniente dos incêndios


----------



## João Pedro (4 Out 2018 às 20:47)

Ora boas!

Fui mesmo beber aquele fino... 

Estava um final de tarde absolutamente magnífico para um dia de verão. Aliás, devem ter sido poucos os que apanhei no verão como o de hoje; quente — 21ºC — e sem vento. Ao sol dava para queimar e suar... isto uma hora e pouco antes do poente.

A água estava com um ar leitoso/viscoso como fica por vezes, e muito muito convidativa, pelo que não resisti, foi mesmo até aos joelhos!  Estava óptima! 

Via-se também uma fina linha branca/azulada de neblina mesmo a marcar a linha do horizonte, fazia um efeito bonito.

Ficam duas fotos, muito más, pobre telemóvel, mas dá para ficarem com uma ideia


----------



## joselamego (4 Out 2018 às 22:03)

Boa noite 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 27,6°C
19,5°C
52% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Out 2018 às 08:38)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 12,8°C
Atual de 13,8°C
69% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (5 Out 2018 às 12:30)

Boa tarde,

Finalmente uma madrugada e manhã outonais cá pelo burgo; a mínima baixou até aos 12,6ºC e neste momento estamos com 18,6ºC apenas  Já se andou bem de calças na rua... 
Muito sol e alguma neblina e nebulosidade sobre o Atlântico, mas sem tocar terra.

Está um belo dia para dar uma passeio matinal pela cidade, que dei, juntamente com milhares de outros que saíram todos da toca, aka hotel, bem cedinho para aproveitar o dia!


----------



## qwerl (5 Out 2018 às 12:38)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui um bom dia de sol e um pouco mais fresco que ontem.

À falta de melhor, as mínimas vão começando a ficar mais interessantes, esta noite tive *8,8ºC*. Já começa a dar para refrescar mais as casas


----------



## rokleon (5 Out 2018 às 14:22)

Na praia de Ovar, hoje entre as 12:00 e 13:00 (fotos).

Observa-se evidentemente o fumo dos incêndios de ontem a interferir na vista para o Atlântico mas mais a Noroeste é onde está mais concentrado, pela vista.


EDIT: última foto para Norte, penúltima para Sul


----------



## joselamego (5 Out 2018 às 17:27)

Boa tarde 
Praia Castelo do queijo
Porto 19°C















Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Out 2018 às 19:19)

Pôr de sol 
Foz 
Porto 
18°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (6 Out 2018 às 12:18)

Bom dia

A reportar de Canelas, noite fresca com mínima de *8,2ºC* 

Entretanto sigo com um dia fresco com algum vento e céu com algumas nuvens altas, sigo com *20,1ºC*


----------



## joselamego (6 Out 2018 às 13:44)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima 12,6°C
Atual de 21,6°C
58% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (6 Out 2018 às 20:46)

joselamego disse:


> Pôr de sol
> Foz
> Porto
> 18°C
> ...


Estiveram bem dinâmicos e bonitos os céus de ontem cá pelo Porto! Belas fotos José!


----------



## joselamego (6 Out 2018 às 20:48)

João Pedro disse:


> Estiveram bem dinâmicos e bonitos os céus de ontem cá pelo Porto! Belas fotos José!


Obrigado João Pedro 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Out 2018 às 20:49)

Boa noite 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 22,2°C
Atual de 16,6°C
69% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (6 Out 2018 às 21:17)

Boa noite
Noite fresca, mais pelo vento fraco a moderado que outra coisa
O dia de hoje foi mais fresco mas de tarde ainda aqueceu.
Neste momento sigo com *14,6ºC*


----------



## rokleon (6 Out 2018 às 22:47)

qwerl disse:


> Boa noite
> Noite fresca, mais pelo vento fraco a moderado que outra coisa
> O dia de hoje foi mais fresco mas de tarde ainda aqueceu.
> Neste momento sigo com *14,6ºC*


Não senti muito "fraco" nesta tarde! Não estive sempre lá fora mas senti sempre.
Foi bem para o moderado, diria, o que explica a frescura. Ventos húmidos e moderados a relativamente fortes em ocasiões.  (AKA Nortada)
Por acaso estive na zona de Espinho e senti bem! Em S.M. Feira já abranda significativamente por ser já mais elevado e mais afastado da costa.

Dados das estações Ipma, horárias, hoje às 15:00:

A zona Espinho-Ovar-SMFeira (bem significativa demograficamente) a carecer de uma estação... Como já pensei, muitas outras vezes. C'est la vie!


----------



## joselamego (7 Out 2018 às 08:37)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 10,6°C
11,2°C atual 
66% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (7 Out 2018 às 11:26)

Bom dia

Por aqui céu limpo e vento fresco e seco
O vento lá abrandou durante a noite e a mínima desceu aos* 6,5ºC*. 

Neste momento sigo com *17,0ºC*. Já se sente o ar de outono


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Out 2018 às 11:32)

Boas, noite fresca sem vento, rendeu uma mínima de *3.2ºC*.
Máxima de ontem: *23.4ºC*
Agora com *18.2ºC, *a subir.


----------



## joselamego (7 Out 2018 às 19:47)

Boa noite 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 21,8°C
Atual de 18,9°C
50% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (7 Out 2018 às 23:05)

Boa noite,

Dia com muito sol pelo Porto. As temperaturas, no entanto, não subiram muito devido a um ventinho fresco que soprou todo o dia. Estar à sombra de calções e manga curta já "doeu" um bocadinho  Um cheirinho a outono portanto 

A mínima caiu abaixo dos 10ºC, com 9,5ºC registados  Máxima de 19,2ºC e 15,2ºC neste momento.


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Out 2018 às 23:48)

Boa noite, *6.7ºC. *


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Out 2018 às 08:18)

Bom dia.

Esta semana começa com frescura, numa manhã de céu quase limpo (dispersos e poucos cirros presentes).
Sopra um vento fraco de NNE...
Pela 1ª vez neste outono a temperatura caiu abaixo dos 5ºC.

*Tmín: 4,9ºC

Tactual: 6,2ºC
Hr: 69%
*​*Tenham uma excelente semana. *E que regresse a chuva e o tempo fresco.


----------



## joselamego (8 Out 2018 às 11:51)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 14,4°C
20,3°C atual 
46% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Out 2018 às 16:09)

Boa tarde.

Neste momento o céu encontra-se limpo e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de NNE.
Entre as 12 e as 14h soprou com rajadas.
É vento seco e propício ao avanço das chamas dos incêndios...
Muita luminosidade, com visibilidade bem superior a 100 km neste momento. Fantástico!

*Tmáx: 24,4ºC

Tactual: 23,9ºC
Hr: 32%*​


----------



## joselamego (8 Out 2018 às 19:25)

Boa noite ,
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 25,1°C
22,6°C atual 
40% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (8 Out 2018 às 21:54)

Boa noite

Dia quente de céu limpo, bastante lestada durante a manhã
A mínima ficou-se pelos *11,8ºC*

Neste momento vento praticamente nulo e* 14,1ºC*


----------



## João Pedro (8 Out 2018 às 22:11)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia cheio de sol e céu azul pelo Porto, com algum vento à mistura. Menos frio que ontem mas ainda bastante tolerável com uma máxima de 25,4ºC. A mínima também subiu em relação a ontem; 13,9ºC.

Neste momento céu limpo e 17,5ºC.

Deixo umas fotos do pôr do sol do passado dia 5, que, penso, terá entrado para o meu top 10 de 2018  Fotografado na Praia da Memória, deixou sem dúvida boas memórias! 



Sunset. Memória Beach, 05-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Memória Beach, 05-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Memória Beach, 05-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Memória Beach, 05-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Memória Beach, 05-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Memória Beach, 05-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Memória Beach, 05-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Memória Beach, 05-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Memória Beach, 05-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Memória Beach, 05-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Memória Beach, 05-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Memória Beach, 05-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Out 2018 às 00:22)

Boa noite!!!
Sigo com 14.6ºC
HR 59%
Ponto de orvalho de 6ºC
Bulso seco 10ºC
A reportar do meu corpo de bombeiros, com instrumentos portáteis!!!


----------



## joselamego (9 Out 2018 às 06:39)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
16,8°C
54% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Out 2018 às 10:13)

Bom dia.

Manhã de céu limpo e de novo grande visibilidade - atmosfera cristalina.
O vento hoje sopra fraco de NNE.

*Tmín: 7,0ºC

Tactual: 17,4ºC
Hr: 54%
*​@João Pedro grandes fotos!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Out 2018 às 11:10)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Mais um dia cheio de sol e céu azul pelo Porto, com algum vento à mistura. Menos frio que ontem mas ainda bastante tolerável com uma máxima de 25,4ºC. A mínima também subiu em relação a ontem; 13,9ºC.
> 
> ...




Todas belíssimas , mas gosto especialmente da 5ª e 6 ª


----------



## João Pedro (9 Out 2018 às 15:29)

Aristocrata disse:


> @João Pedro grandes fotos!





Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Todas belíssimas , mas gosto especialmente da 5ª e 6 ª


Thank you boys!  

Ricardo, sim, concordo, são as minhas preferidas também, com a 7ª a ocupar o terceiro lugar no pódio. Verdadeiramente em fogo aquele céu! 

------------------------------

Por cá hoje, igual a ontem... sol, céu azul, algum vento... Tatual: 22,4ºC e 57% de HR. Mínima bem alta; 15,6ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Out 2018 às 17:46)

João Pedro disse:


> Continuando o off-topic...
> 
> Epá!  Isto não é foto de telemóvel, certo? Está fantabulástica!  Parece uma bomboca agora que olho bem para a forma do sol...  Fiquei com vontade de comer bombocas agora...


 

Enganei-me na foto amigo, essa não é minha! Quem me dera! , já apaguei! Já coloco a minha a que te falei! Desculpa!


----------



## João Pedro (9 Out 2018 às 18:09)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Enganei-me na foto amigo, essa não é minha! Quem me dera! , já apaguei! Já coloco a minha a que te falei! Desculpa!


 oooohhhhh, lá se foi a bomboca...


----------



## joselamego (9 Out 2018 às 19:22)

Boa tarde , 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 25,3°C
Atual de 20,8°C
44%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Out 2018 às 06:22)

Bom dia ,
Céu limpo 
13,4°C
66%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rfilipeg (10 Out 2018 às 09:51)

Bom dia,

Entretanto vao se confirmando as minhas tendencias pelo menos aqui para o litoral norte com um Outubro muito seco e um início de Novembro com tendência a ser chuvoso.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Out 2018 às 12:32)

Bom dia.

Por cá o céu está limpo e o vento sopra moderado de SO\SSO.
A sensação é de leve calor; o sol está forte e o vento é seco.

Acabei de fazer a manutenção da estação: lavei e limpei o udómetro, o pluviómetro digital, os termómetros analógicos e os digitais, bem como lavei o abrigo meteorológico.
Tudo prontinho para o que der e vier...
Só não fiz ao anemómetro; esse fiz uma manutenção intermédia há poucos meses e, como é difícil ir ao telhado, optei por não fazer a habitual intervenção outonal. Nada que não possa ser feito daqui a 2\3 meses.

*Tmín: 6,9ºC

Tactual: 19,6ºC
Hr: 47%* (um pouco mais alto do que devia - o abrigo ainda tem alguma humidade a mais)​


----------



## joselamego (10 Out 2018 às 18:50)

Boa noite ,
Céu a ficar nublado 
Máxima de 22,2°C
Mínima de 13°C
Atual de 19,8°C
68%  hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (10 Out 2018 às 19:52)

Foto de á pouco do ceu desde Ílhavo


----------



## rokleon (10 Out 2018 às 20:57)

Alguma instabilidade "à vista" finalmente  Apesar de pouco relevante.

Mas não me parece que para os lados mais a Norte tenha chuvido os chuviscos previstos pelo IPMA hoje na região do Porto. Sem dados nas estações horárias do IPMA. Amanha teremos, e de forma global, precipitação.

Foto às 18:15, mais ou menos:

(Desde Aveiro, já agora)


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Out 2018 às 23:19)

Preparados?


----------



## joselamego (11 Out 2018 às 04:16)

Gondomar 
Já chove 
17,4°C
81% hr


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (11 Out 2018 às 06:50)

Ha 45 min aproximadamente chovia bem intenso. Acalmou aos poucos e agora chuvisca fraquinho. (S M Feira)


----------



## Snifa (11 Out 2018 às 07:07)

Bom dia,

finalmente alguma chuva,  por vezes forte, *17.4 mm* acumulados e com um rain rate máximo de *75.8 mm/h*.

Sigo com 14.8ºc actuais, vento SSW 19 Km/h e 97% HR.


----------



## joselamego (11 Out 2018 às 07:15)

Bom dia,
Chuva moderada a forte de madrugada 
18,2 mm acumulado 
Neste momento céu nublado 
Chuvisco 
16,2°C 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Out 2018 às 08:23)

Bom dia.

Tivemos então de madrugada o 1º evento de chuva do outono.
Por vezes foi forte, mas de relativa curta duração.
O *acumulado* está nos *16,5 mm*.
Depois da manutenção de ontem, estranhamente o pluviómetro nada registou, socorri-me do udómetro.
Ou pilhas ou incorrecta montagem de algum componente. Tenho de ver pela tarde...
O vento ainda soprou moderado com rajadas pela madrugada, neste momento está fraco de SO.
O céu está encoberto.

*Tactual: 14,6ºC
Hr: 89%*​


----------



## Snifa (11 Out 2018 às 09:07)

Chuvada há minutos fez o acumulado subir para os *18.8 mm*


----------



## guimeixen (11 Out 2018 às 09:54)

Bom dia,

Bela madrugada de chuva acompanhada de bastante vento. Merelim acumulou 32,8mm. Entre as 5h as 6h choveu bastante e nessa hora Merelim acumulou 14,2mm.


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Out 2018 às 10:33)

As 9:12 da manha em Sao Felix da Marinha, Gaia  houve uma célula de bases baixas que produziu chuva forte 







Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nordico78 (11 Out 2018 às 10:35)

Bom dia .

Noite de muita chuva e vento , choveu quase sem parar toda a noite até ao início da manhã .

O acumulado é de 30 mm .


----------



## joselamego (11 Out 2018 às 10:47)

Boas, 
Céu nublado 
Chuvisco de manhã que rendeu ainda mais acumulados 
19,0 mm precipitação 
18,7°C
80% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (11 Out 2018 às 11:30)

Poças de água resultantes. Não há muito escoamento nesta zona da UA  (univ. Aveiro)



(fotos às 8:30)

Acumulados estação meteorológica da universidade (IPMA): fiz as contas das horárias  *12,9 mm*


----------



## MSantos (11 Out 2018 às 11:32)

Nordico78 disse:


> Bom dia .
> 
> Noite de muita chuva e vento , choveu quase sem parar toda a noite até ao início da manhã .
> 
> O acumulado é de 30 mm .



Bem-vindo!


----------



## pe5cinco5 (11 Out 2018 às 13:42)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Pessoal do Douro Litoral e Minho:
> *
> Hoje vem aí algumas rajadas de vento para esses lados! E ainda se mantém para amanhã:
> 
> ...



*⚠ ⚠ ⚠*


----------



## João Pedro (11 Out 2018 às 20:25)

rokleon disse:


> Poças de água resultantes. Não há muito escoamento nesta zona da UA  (univ. Aveiro)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Essas poças já se formavam em 1994 quando comecei o curso na UA... Há coisas que não mudam mesmo... 

--------------------------

Por cá, que maravilha acordar a meio da noite com chuva torrencial, até achei que estava a sonhar!  13,72mm acumulados; bem bom! 
Por volta das 9 da manhã parou tudo e voltámos a ter um dia cheio de sol e algum vento. Temperaturas bem outonais com 18,7ºC de máxima. Mínima de 14,2ºC e neste momento 16,9ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## joselamego (11 Out 2018 às 20:39)

Resumo 
Dia de hoje 
Máximas 
Mínimas 
Precipitação 
17,5°C atual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Out 2018 às 21:59)

Boa noite.

Ameio da manhã tive mais um aguaceiro moderado mas curto, rendendo mais 1,0 mm.
O *acumulado* do dia é de *17,5 mm*.
Para 1º evento não está nada mau. Agora só preciso de mais 100 destes para chegar à média anual.
O céu apresenta poucas nuvens de momento e o vento sopra fraco\calmo.

*Tactual: 12,1ºC (Tmín)
Hr: 80%*​


----------



## joselamego (12 Out 2018 às 08:09)

Bom dia,
Céu encoberto 
Mínima de 16,2°C
18,2°C atual 
81%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nordico78 (12 Out 2018 às 09:32)

Bom dia .

Dia invernal   , com chuva e bastante  vento com rajadas muito fortes  !!


----------



## ampa62 (12 Out 2018 às 16:09)

Boa tarde, 

Por Covas, um dia outonal com bastante vento, temperatura a rondar neste momento os 19ºC e um acumulado de 8.4 mm.


----------



## gajomau (12 Out 2018 às 16:46)

Boas.. Já alguém viu as previsões no ventusky em que o furacão Leslie vai passar directamente sobre Aveiro, litoral norte? Está um bocado medonho aquilo


----------



## joselamego (12 Out 2018 às 19:13)

Boa noite 
Céu nublado 
Máxima de 24,0°C
Atual de 21,3°C
74% HR 
.....................
Tudo indica que vamos ter o furacão Leslie em Portugal 
Cuidado Centro e Sul do país !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (12 Out 2018 às 19:24)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite
> Céu nublado
> Máxima de 24,0°C
> Atual de 21,3°C
> ...



Aí pelo Norte, ficam o o ex-Michael, para ninguém ficar com inveja...


----------



## qwerl (13 Out 2018 às 12:15)

Boa tarde

Tempo quente e abafado, vento fraco e algumas nuvens altas. Tudo calmo antes da chegada do furacão

Neste momento *23ºC*


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2018 às 12:39)

Boas, 

O dia pelo Porto começou com um presente da Leslie, um belíssimo nascer do sol!  Os próximos presentes se calhar virão "envenenados"... logo veremos... 

Fui dar uma caminhada por Leça cedinho; o mar está bastante revolto e o ar cheio de _spray_. Muita espuma também, só que é esverdeada, com um ar sujo. Não sei a causa. As gaivotas todas em terra, elas sabem o que aí vem.

Já algum vento e, surpreendentemente, bastante calor. Estavam 22ºC em Leça há coisa de uma hora. Não se nota nada na generalidade da população,_ business as usual_... Falei com umas pessoas amigas que não faziam ideia que vinha aí alguma coisa sequer... fatal! 

Por cá agora o céu apresenta-se bastante encoberto e esbranquiçado. E está quente; 21ºC.

Algumas fotos da manhã. Logo coloco algumas do nascer do sol.


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Out 2018 às 13:14)

Dependendo do sitio onde fizer a landfall entre Leiria e Coimbra, o litoral norte tem de se por a toques. Se fizer landfall em Lisboa vamos ver muitos navios a passar.


----------



## Intruso (13 Out 2018 às 13:36)

A conta do Furacão Leslie aqui fica o esplendor do que o sol provoca.
Um halo na Maia


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Out 2018 às 13:49)

Nós aqui pelo Litoral Norte temos de começar a preocupar-nos a landfall será bem acima de Lisboa.
Uma das rotas para a landfall será esta.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Out 2018 às 13:53)

7 janelas iguais a esta viradas a Sul já estão protegidas para não partirem, ajuda bastante a fita cola por isso aconselho a meterem pessoal

Já falei com os bombeiros pessoalmente acerca das casas em devoluto e já vão intrasitar o passeio.

Ja liguei para a câmara municipal a informar de esgotos pluviais entupidos por folhas e agradaceram muito, é melhor que as coisas sejam feitas antes da tempestade do que durante






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nordico78 (13 Out 2018 às 14:11)

Mas que vento quente sopra aqui , a temperatura já vai nos 25 ° C . De noite não baixou dos 22 °C  e com HR de 80% .           O vento abrandou ligeiramente , como que a anunciar que a " calma precede a tempestade " .   

A previsão para esta noite é um pouco aterradora , em especial do vento .


----------



## João45 (13 Out 2018 às 14:23)

Boa tarde amigos, que saudades que já tinha de cá vir partilhar o espaço com pessoas com os mesmos interesses que eu!

Amigo Lamego espero que ainda andes por aí!

Alguém me sabe dizer se a tempestade vai atingir a zona do Porto hoje? É que tenho lá uma casa, ora bem como hei-de de dizer...de meninas trabalhadoras e gostava de saber se preciso de evacuar visto não querer pôr ninguém em risco (principalmente os meus lucros, brincadeirinha só)!

Cumprimentos a todos e espero que as saudades tenham sido mútuas!


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Out 2018 às 14:47)

A água do mar já subiu quase 1ºC so hoje


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2018 às 15:08)

João45 disse:


> Boa tarde amigos, que saudades que já tinha de cá vir partilhar o espaço com pessoas com os mesmos interesses que eu!
> 
> Amigo Lamego espero que ainda andes por aí!
> 
> ...


Olá João 
Estou por aqui 
Para já litoral Norte deverá ter ventos com rajadas na ordem dos 120 km


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2018 às 15:09)

Boa tarde 
Céu a ficar encoberto 
Sinal da aproximação do furacão 
Temperatura atual de 26,1°C
60%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2018 às 15:44)

**Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - Avisos Porto**

Vermelho
*Vento*
Vento forte com rajadas superiores a 130 km/h.Probabilidade de 65% de
rajada maior ou igual a 130 km/h Probabilidade de 40% de rajada maior
ou igual a 145 km/h

Válido entre *2018-10-13 23:59:59* e *2018-10-14 02:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Laranja
*Vento*
Vento forte com rajadas ate 120 km/h.

Válido entre *2018-10-13 20:59:59* e *2018-10-13 23:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Laranja
*Vento*
Vento forte com rajadas ate 120 km/h.

Válido entre *2018-10-14 02:59:59* e *2018-10-14 05:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Precipitacao, por vezes forte, podendo ser acompanhada de trovoada.

Válido entre *2018-10-13 20:59:59* e *2018-10-14 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Agitação Marítima*
Ondas de W/NW com 4 a 5 metros.

Válido entre *2018-10-13 21:59:59* e *2018-10-14 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

 Este email não dispensa a consulta da informação publicada no
sítio de internet do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.

 Mais informação sobre os avisos no portal do Instituto Português
do Mar e da Atmosfera <http://www.ipma.pt/pt/html_sam.jsp>

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2018 às 16:11)

A beachcam de Matosinhos mostra a praia com muita gente e o mar cheio de surfistas... é aproveitar até à última... 

Curiosamente a Leslie trouxe-me hoje uma coisa que nunca tinha visto aqui de casa; uma bonita pega-rabuda!  Já não fui a tempo de a fotografar...


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2018 às 16:30)

Que estranho, vi agora mesmo um rabirruivo desde as minhas janelas, outra espécie que nunca tinha visto aqui! Duas num só dia? A passarada está desnorteada...


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Out 2018 às 16:36)

Boa tarde.

O ar está quente. O vento vai soprando moderado de SO.
Pela imagem de satélite parece que poderá entrar na faixa Leiria-Coimbra.
Parece-me estar a inter-agir com o ar frio de norte, trazido pelo jetstream, Este jetstream curvará esta noite para NE. Há assim risco de puxar "Leslie" para norte.
Esta é a minha análise...
O que é certo é que os seus efeitos ainda são incógnita - não se sabe concretamente o que a interacção entre as massas de ar farão à tempestade.





*Tmín: 12,9ºC
Tmáx: 25,8ºC

Tactual: 22,1ºC
Hr: 54%*​


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2018 às 16:48)

A sério, tenho estado a observar o comportamento da passarada e não é nada normal... são 3 ou 4 rabirruivos e andam "à bulha" com um bando de pardais... Nunca tinha visto nada assim  Isto só pode ser uma consequência da Leslie


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Out 2018 às 16:54)

Boas! O vento começou a fazer-se notar desde há coisa de 2h. Na expectativa para ver onde será esse _landfall_...


----------



## superstorm (13 Out 2018 às 16:56)

Boas tardes, por aqui sigo com atenção o topico do leslie e este tambem, o vento já se faz sentir, ar bastante abafado ....
pus uma camera ip para poder tentar captar alguma coisa  por mais fraca que seja a imagem irei gravar.
espero que o o pessoal ai poste fotos e videos...
bom nowcasting a todos


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Out 2018 às 17:07)

Cuidados redobrados para o Litoral Norte cada vez mais a Leslie quer fazer landfall mais a norte o que em certo ponto fica mais complicado. A acompanhar...


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2018 às 17:18)

Estou a fazer dois seguimentos hoje; o normal, meteorológico, e outro, menos usual, ornitológico... a pega-rabuda voltou!  Estou pasmado com isto, estou a ouvi-la agora mesmo 

Voltando ao meteorológico, o céu já se encontra completamente fechado e está a ficar cada vez mais escuro. A temperatura continua alta, com 19,8ºC. A pressão vai, lentamente, caindo, agora nos 1009,03hPa.


----------



## gajomau (13 Out 2018 às 17:19)

Eu sinceramente pelo que estou a ver nas imagens de satélite ele vai entrar na zona Aveiro /Porto.. Talvez mais um pouco acima


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2018 às 17:27)

Os céus vão ficando mais interessantes 



Before the Storm. Porto, 13-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Out 2018 às 17:32)

Leslie a caminho  da cidade do porto!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Out 2018 às 17:35)

Modelos ainda à nora a poucas horas do landfall, que coisa mais insana. 


Por aqui o céu até está engraçado mas mal mexe uma palha. As nuvens vão avançando até relativamente devagar.


----------



## Nordico78 (13 Out 2018 às 17:35)

O aviso de precipitação subiu para laranja . Claramente a agravar - se a situação aqui no Litoral Norte .

Dá - me a sensação que se está a conjugar um coktail explosivo aqui no Litoral Norte : choque de massas , ventos de sul com trovoadas e possibilidade de forte precipitação num curto espaço de tempo .

Preocupante ...

EDIT : E agora não sopra uma brisa . Típico ...


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2018 às 17:38)

Resumo dia 
Pressão a descer 
1009 hPa
Céu a ficar carregado 
Sinal da Leslie a caminho.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (13 Out 2018 às 17:47)

A minha vista para o Sameiro 







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 17:58)

joselamego disse:


> Resumo dia
> Pressão a descer
> 1009 hPa
> Céu a ficar carregado
> ...


Agarra-te José que ela vai para aí! Vá amigo corra tudo bem para ti e para todos!


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2018 às 18:05)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Agarra-te José que ela vai para aí! Vá amigo corra tudo bem para ti e para todos!


Vamos ver amigo 
Está a ficar o céu muito escuro 
Também deves ter cuidado na zona Fátima 
Abraço.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João45 (13 Out 2018 às 18:13)

joselamego disse:


> Olá João
> Estou por aqui
> Para já litoral Norte deverá ter ventos com rajadas na ordem dos 120 km
> 
> ...


As previsões mantêm-se amigo José?
Começo a ficar preocupado com a situação, normalmente Sábado a noite é dia alto na minha área de negócio...
Estava a pensar colocar fita cola nas janelas, mas tenho medo que afecte a visualização da mercadoria por possíveis clientes...
O pior será só esta noite ou a situação vai se estender amanhã e dias seguintes?
Cumprimentos e tenham cautela amigos!


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 18:24)

joselamego disse:


> Vamos ver amigo
> Está a ficar o céu muito escuro
> Também deves ter cuidado na zona Fátima
> Abraço.
> ...


Sim, terei cuidado, mas já não serão os 170Km/h que estavam previstos... Força!


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2018 às 18:42)

João45 disse:


> As previsões mantêm-se amigo José?
> Começo a ficar preocupado com a situação, normalmente Sábado a noite é dia alto na minha área de negócio...
> Estava a pensar colocar fita cola nas janelas, mas tenho medo que afecte a visualização da mercadoria por possíveis clientes...
> O pior será só esta noite ou a situação vai se estender amanhã e dias seguintes?
> Cumprimentos e tenham cautela amigos!


130 km h
Vamos aguardar amigo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Out 2018 às 18:56)

Ou tenho um dedinho que adivinha ou isto está e vai ser um fiasco total. Não se passa rigorosamente nada.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Out 2018 às 18:58)

Falei agora com um amigo da protecção Civil de Gondomar vao mandar fechar as barracas na senhora do rosaro devido ao furacão!


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (13 Out 2018 às 18:59)

Daqui para o Sameiro... 19h








Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (13 Out 2018 às 19:00)

Nem mexe uma palha por aqui


----------



## superstorm (13 Out 2018 às 19:02)

mais fotos 











Enviado do meu HTC One_M8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (13 Out 2018 às 19:03)

Grandes torres mesmo aqui em frente.


----------



## RamalhoMR (13 Out 2018 às 19:10)

guimeixen disse:


> Grandes torres mesmo aqui em frente.


Também reparei a pouco nisso
E está bastante escuro

A calma reina depois de um dia abafado aqui por Braga.
Resta esperar e ver o desenrolar das próximas horas.
Nowcasting e o que se deve de fazer.

P.S houve aqui um fail da minha parte ao repetir o mesmo post.
E dos nervos ahahahahahaha


----------



## Paula (13 Out 2018 às 19:11)

Céu bastante escuro neste momento. O vento parece ter parado.


----------



## Nordico78 (13 Out 2018 às 19:12)

A minha estação meteorológica começou a dar agora sinal de chuva e trovoada em aproximação . Aqui também não mexe uma palha , ótimo indício do que está para vir. Em todas as grandes tempestades , o vento pára subitamente de soprar e reina uma calma ilusória .
Entretanto , o céu está a ficar muito negro . Reparei também que , na última saída , o GFS também se rendeu e aumentou imenso para cá o vento e a precipitação .

Tudo a postos para um grande ( e perigoso) evento !


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2018 às 19:14)

Formação nebulosa muito curiosa e interessante há minutos sobre o Porto.

Vista de frente, nuvem com aspecto muito "macio" e em V.







Vista lateral, quando passava por cima de mim, revelava  estrutura com bastante desenvolvimento vertical:


----------



## Nordico78 (13 Out 2018 às 19:17)

Penso que já vejo nuvens com grande desenvolvimento vertical , o que poderá potenciar imenso este evento .


----------



## vitoreis (13 Out 2018 às 19:17)

Snifa disse:


> Formação nebulosa muito curiosa e interessante há minutos sobre o Porto.
> 
> Vista de frente:
> 
> ...


Belíssimos registos!


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Out 2018 às 19:18)

Céu aterrador em Braga.


A Oeste está isto:


----------



## Intruso (13 Out 2018 às 19:18)

No Palácio de Cristal, onde estou, não se sente vento nenhum, no entanto as nuvens no céu correm bem depressa. Um pronuncio do que nos espera.


----------



## Paula (13 Out 2018 às 19:19)

Snifa disse:


> Formação nebulosa muito curiosa e interessante há minutos sobre o Porto.
> 
> Vista de frente:
> 
> ...




wow, brutal


----------



## Paula (13 Out 2018 às 19:19)

Snifa disse:


> Formação nebulosa muito curiosa e interessante há minutos sobre o Porto.
> 
> Vista de frente:
> 
> ...




wow, brutal


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Out 2018 às 19:25)

Agora





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Out 2018 às 19:25)

Trovoada


----------



## guimeixen (13 Out 2018 às 19:25)

Trovão!!!


----------



## karkov (13 Out 2018 às 19:26)

Trovão!!! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Paula (13 Out 2018 às 19:26)

Trovoada por aqui.


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Out 2018 às 19:27)

Trovão e começou a chover bem.


----------



## RamalhoMR (13 Out 2018 às 19:30)

Trovoada foi audivel.


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Out 2018 às 19:33)

Brutal raio e trovão!


Não esperava.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Out 2018 às 19:33)

Update das 19:20h





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2018 às 19:41)

Snifa disse:


> Formação nebulosa muito curiosa e interessante há minutos sobre o Porto.
> 
> Vista de frente, nuvem com aspecto muito "macio" e em V.
> 
> ...


Que brutal!


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Out 2018 às 19:43)

A trovoada por Braga está de acordo com a previsão do GFS: precipitação a partir das 20h, estendendo-se lentamente para sul. Parece que a mancha nebulosa ao oeste do continente está a entrar terra dentro.
Aqui está um comparativo das cartas de previsão do GFS, do ICON, do ARPEGE e do CMC:
http://wxcharts.eu/
Dos 4 o GFS é aquele que mostra mais actividade no nosso litoral norte.
O GFS ainda por cima mostra o centro da tempestade a passar entre Coimbra e Trás-Os-Montes.

Neste momento tudo calmo, as nuvens médias e altas vão passeando a sua graça.
O vento sopra fraco.

*Tactual: 18,5ºC
Hr: 67%*​


----------



## Rocha (13 Out 2018 às 19:45)

Viana do Castelo há 30 minutos atrás


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (13 Out 2018 às 19:54)

Em Palmeira chovia bem, na zona do braga parque nem sinal da chuva, piso completamente seco. 
No horizonte a norte de Braga viam-se bastantes descargas eléctricas.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2018 às 20:04)

Snifa disse:


> Formação nebulosa muito curiosa e interessante há minutos sobre o Porto.
> 
> Vista de frente, nuvem com aspecto muito "macio" e em V.
> 
> ...


Fantásticas! 
Também apanhei umas interessantes na praia, já coloco


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 20:10)

UKMET 12z landfall a sul do Porto. Rajadas de 202 km/h... postei a saída no seguimento do Leslie...


----------



## Rocha (13 Out 2018 às 20:13)

Mais uma de Viana do Castelo as 7:30 tirada em direção  sudoeste 

Aqui por enquanto esta um mar de calmaria não mexe uma pena! Apenas alguns aguaceiros moderados


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Out 2018 às 20:15)

Celula formou-se ao largo de Espinho, tme trovoada





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 20:18)

Miguel96 disse:


> Celula formou-se ao largo de Espinho, tme trovoada
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É preciso ter cuidado, com furacões ou TT podem formar-se tornados! Força a todos!


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Out 2018 às 20:18)

E já chove, vento nulo por enquanto

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (13 Out 2018 às 20:20)

Há pouco, vi um clarão


----------



## guimeixen (13 Out 2018 às 20:23)

Que bela estrutura a passar a N. Torres com uma tira mais fina de nuvens na base.


----------



## GabKoost (13 Out 2018 às 20:25)

Granizo neste momento por aqui. Começam os efeitos.


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2018 às 20:26)

Gondomar 
Já chove 
20,4°C
77% hr
Pressão em queda 
1005 hPa


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Out 2018 às 20:26)

Há bocado:


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2018 às 20:29)

Já chove e há relâmpagos a Oeste e SW.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2018 às 20:30)

Já chove! E bem


----------



## nuvens365 (13 Out 2018 às 20:33)

Chuva grossa e relampangos a SW, vistos de Alfena, agora. Vento nulo.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Out 2018 às 20:45)

Já chove.


----------



## Nordico78 (13 Out 2018 às 20:55)

Já chove bem forte e trovoada .


----------



## qwerl (13 Out 2018 às 20:58)

Boa noite
A reportar de Canelas, por aqui chove forte com 18ºC atuais e vento praticamente nulo

Aqui no Norte penso que a parte mais crítica vai ser a nortada após o landfall.

Está-se a compor uma noite de temporal, esperemos que os estragos sejam mínimos, a tempestade está claramente mais a Norte que o previsto


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2018 às 21:00)

Chove com intensidade, gotas muito grossas


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2018 às 21:02)

Até faz fumo, intensidade actual 69.4 mm/h


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2018 às 21:04)

Cá ficam as fotos das nuvens pela hora do pôr do sol. Bem bonitas! 



Impending Storm. Leça da Palmeira, 13-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Impending Storm. Leça da Palmeira, 13-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Impending Storm. Leça da Palmeira, 13-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Impending Storm. Leça da Palmeira, 13-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Impending Storm. Leça da Palmeira, 13-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Impending Storm. Leça da Palmeira, 13-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Impending Storm. Leça da Palmeira, 13-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Impending Storm. Leça da Palmeira, 13-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr
Chove forte outra vez


----------



## Paelagius (13 Out 2018 às 21:04)

Chove bem e julgo que a temperatura tenha descido…


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2018 às 21:05)

Chuva moderada 
20°C
0,4 mm precipitação 
1004 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## CptRena (13 Out 2018 às 21:07)

Boas
Chove moderadamente por aqui.


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2018 às 21:10)

*4.8 mm* acumulados em pouco tempo, chove com muita intensidade e gotas grossas. 

Vento a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## qwerl (13 Out 2018 às 21:12)

Chuva forte e grossa, a estaçao do joaopaulo já acumula *5,1mm
*
Vento mantém-se praticamente nulo


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2018 às 21:23)

Chuva forte 
3,7 acumulados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (13 Out 2018 às 21:26)

Chuva moderada e o vento está a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2018 às 21:26)

Continua a cair bem; 5,08 mm acumulados.


----------



## Serra do Açor (13 Out 2018 às 21:29)

Boas por aqui o vento em rajada a chegar aos 40 kmh.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Out 2018 às 21:30)

O vento está forte junto à praia de espinho
E de repente veio o vento


Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## irpsit (13 Out 2018 às 21:30)

O evento vai ser algo moderado. Vento mais forte será apos o landfall, de noroeste. E na zona litoral de Aveiro e Coimbra. Nas proximas horas


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2018 às 21:31)

Saudades de ver chover assim  Era bom é que não viesse vento...
Pressão a descer; 1003,61hPa agora.
14,5ºC e 98% de HR.


----------



## rokleon (13 Out 2018 às 21:31)

Aumentou de intensidade, a precipitação, em SM Feira há 5 min. Acalmou agora. Vento fraco / moderado.


----------



## guimeixen (13 Out 2018 às 21:32)

Chuva bastante forte neste momento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Out 2018 às 21:34)

Se virem o olho da menina "Leslie" tirem foto para eu ver a cor dos olhos dela, uma vez que ela não veio visitar-me.


----------



## Tonton (13 Out 2018 às 21:38)

A "animação" foi toda aí para o norte:


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2018 às 21:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se virem o olho da menina "Leslie" tirem foto para eu ver a cor dos olhos dela, uma vez que ela não veio visitar-me.


Neste momento deve ser preto com brilhantes...  Está bem aberto, a menina não quer perder a nossa costa de vista!


----------



## guimeixen (13 Out 2018 às 21:43)

Continua a chover bastante, 6.8mm acumulados.


----------



## qwerl (13 Out 2018 às 21:46)

Vento rodou para Norte e começa lentamente a aumentar de intensidade, temperatura desceu para* 15,8ºC* e continua a chover com intensidade. *10,7 mm* acumulados numa hora


----------



## GabKoost (13 Out 2018 às 21:49)

Por aqui na última hora, tudo excelente.
Chuva moderada sem parar e vento fraco.
Podia passar assim a noite toda!


----------



## Nordico78 (13 Out 2018 às 21:51)

Chove torrencialmente e muito vento ! 

16 mm já acumulados .


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2018 às 21:55)

Chuva torrencial 
Rain rain 
11,7 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (13 Out 2018 às 21:58)

Chuva está a abrandar e está a aumentar rapidamente o vento

*12,2mm* acumulados e 15ºC atuais


----------



## guimeixen (13 Out 2018 às 22:01)

Chuva torrencial agora, 10.2mm acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2018 às 22:03)

Após alguns minutos sem net e TV parece que já voltou. 
Sigo com *14.4 mm *acumulados, continua a chover bem. 

O vento, para já, não está nada de especial.


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2018 às 22:05)

18,3 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (13 Out 2018 às 22:06)

Como chove! 11.7mm a subir rapidamente.


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Out 2018 às 22:08)

Para já só chuva. 
É assim eu como não gosto muito de pasmaceira como é que as coisas vão estar eu sei que é complicado prever.
Mas e vento é só isto uma brisa?


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Out 2018 às 22:09)

Chove que mete medo por aqui!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Out 2018 às 22:18)

Chuva forte.


----------



## CptRena (13 Out 2018 às 22:22)

Chuva foi-se. O vento já se ouve a circular com velocidade moderada.


----------



## cookie (13 Out 2018 às 22:24)

Por Vila do Conde temporal sério com vento, chuva e relâmpagos... Há já pelo menos 1h...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nordico78 (13 Out 2018 às 22:25)

Chove sem parar e o vento já ruge , cada vez mais forte . Temperatura a descer a pique , já vai nos 13° C .

O acumulado já vai nos 22 mm .


----------



## Pedro Matos (13 Out 2018 às 22:27)

Por riba de ave, seguindo uma estação próxima, sigo com 13 mm no espaço de 1h.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2018 às 22:33)

A luz está farta de piscar... o vento vai aumentando de intensidade. Vamos lá ver o que isto dará...
Está frio; 13,2ºC. A estação de Lordelo deixou de acumular... pifou o pluviómetro está visto.

Pressão no limiar dos 999 hPa.


----------



## qwerl (13 Out 2018 às 22:39)

Continua a chover bem, chuva grossa. *14,5mm* acumulados na estação do joaopaulo
O vento para já é umas rajadas de vez em quando mas nada de especial

Por aqui a luz também já piscou várias vezes


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Out 2018 às 22:41)

Ainda vamos ter algum vento ou só chuva?


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2018 às 22:42)

21h às 22h:


----------



## ampa62 (13 Out 2018 às 22:47)

Chove forte por Covas com 11.4 mm acumulados. Descida acentuada da temperatura e pouco vento.


----------



## RamalhoMR (13 Out 2018 às 22:48)

Ora chuva, certinha de momento.
Notório o arrefecimento.
Ah pouco na via rápida sentido Continente Braga Parque um dos sítios do costume,registo de inundações.


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2018 às 22:50)

Pressão a cair 
1000 hPa
17,2°C atual 
88% hr
Acumulados de 18,3 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Out 2018 às 22:51)

E o vento a surgir do nada!


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Out 2018 às 22:53)

Por aqui ainda não está muito frio e ventoso, para já só alguma chuva mas a luz já pisca por vezes.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Out 2018 às 22:55)

Vento forte aqui


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2018 às 22:57)

Aveiro já deve estar debaixo de fogo, cuidado!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Out 2018 às 22:59)

Rajadas fortíssimas


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Out 2018 às 23:01)

Espinho está debaixo de fogo


----------



## Nordico78 (13 Out 2018 às 23:02)

Não pára de chover , o acumulado sobe para 26 mm .

E trovoada novamente !


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2018 às 23:03)

Gondomar 
Vendaval 
Chuva torrencial 
21,2 mm acumulado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dj_teko (13 Out 2018 às 23:04)

Não está fácil


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2018 às 23:04)

Temporal por aqui, chuva e vento forte.

20.8 mm e a subir 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2018 às 23:07)

Gafanha da Nazaré: *104 km/h*


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2018 às 23:08)

Que dilúvio neste momento e luz vai piscando. 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Out 2018 às 23:08)

Vi o contentor do lixo a ir ao chão, quase voava






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## CptRena (13 Out 2018 às 23:10)

Vento forte, muito forte. Já estamos sem eletricidade.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Out 2018 às 23:11)

Vento forte aqui. Tudo assobia por todos os lados.


----------



## thunderboy (13 Out 2018 às 23:14)

Que horror por Aveiro está tudo a voar parece um cenário de horror parece um landfall dum furacão. Quem sair à rua agora arrisca-se seriamente a morrer.Não acredito nisto.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Out 2018 às 23:14)

para já tudo normal noto apenas uma ligeira descida da temperatura.


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Out 2018 às 23:17)

Rajadas em km/h alguem tem ai na zona de Aveiro?


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Out 2018 às 23:17)

thunderboy disse:


> Que horror por Aveiro está tudo a voar parece um cenário de horror parece um landfall dum furacão. Quem sair à rua agora arrisca-se seriamente a morrer.Não acredito nisto.


Que exagero


----------



## fhff (13 Out 2018 às 23:19)

Situação complicada no aeroporto. O avião que vinha de Atenas, tentou aterrar e parece-me estar a divergir para Espanha. Um Ryanair em espera também já está a ir para Espanha. Muitos aviões em espera....


----------



## cookie (13 Out 2018 às 23:20)

E parece que tudo acalmou. A chuva parou e o vento diminuiu seriamente...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Out 2018 às 23:20)

Deve de ser ventos de 200km/h


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Out 2018 às 23:22)

começam as primeiras rajadas!


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Out 2018 às 23:24)

Para já vão havendo rajadas ja de 58km/h ate ver rajadas puramente normais. Chuva parou neste momento.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Out 2018 às 23:26)

Landfall por aqui em Espinho






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2018 às 23:26)

Muito vento a chegar ao Porto. As árvores já dobram de uma forma impressionante


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2018 às 23:28)

Muito vento em Gondomar 
Ouve se 
Parece uivar 
Mete medo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## FSantos (13 Out 2018 às 23:28)

fhff disse:


> Situação complicada no aeroporto. O avião que vinha de Atenas, tentou aterrar e parece-me estar a divergir para Espanha. Um Ryanair em espera também já está a ir para Espanha. Muitos aviões em espera....



Tao cedo nao aterra nenhum, esta agreste.


----------



## vamm (13 Out 2018 às 23:29)

Um avião que saiu de Faro para o Porto tanto andou às voltas que voltou para trás


----------



## MSantos (13 Out 2018 às 23:29)

thunderboy disse:


> Que horror por Aveiro está tudo a voar parece um cenário de horror parece um landfall dum furacão. Quem sair à rua agora arrisca-se seriamente a morrer.Não acredito nisto.



É um landfall de um furacão!


----------



## vitamos (13 Out 2018 às 23:29)

Não usem o termo landfall... O landfall só acontece uma vez... O furacão só entra em terra 1 vez... Foi às 22e pouco perto da Figueira da Foz.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Out 2018 às 23:31)

Que ventania. Acho que nunca vi tal.


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Out 2018 às 23:34)

Agora sim, vento forte mas apenas esporadicamente.


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2018 às 23:37)

Constantes quedas de net e tv por aqui, para já não falhou a luz.

Fortes rajadas de vento, frio com 12.4°c, 25 mm acumulados e a subir 

Enviado do meu SM-T560 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RamalhoMR (13 Out 2018 às 23:38)

Por aqui em Braga  Chove copiosamente e o vento tambem ja se nota.


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2018 às 23:39)

Ventos fortíssimos 
Nunca vi tal coisa 
Talvez 150 km de rajadas 
Há estragos 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2018 às 23:39)

*Fermentelos, Aveiro: 117,5 km/h*
*
Palhaça, Aveiro: 92 km/h*


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2018 às 23:39)

Temporal, temporal... ai, ai... já começa a meter medo...


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Out 2018 às 23:41)

Por Gondomar registo rajadas de 92km/h. Já é alguma coisa mas nada que nao se tenha já registado por aqui. E o vento está muito inconstante.


----------



## guimeixen (13 Out 2018 às 23:43)

Chove torrencialmente, 25.4mm acumulados.


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2018 às 23:44)

rfilipeg disse:


> Por Gondomar registo rajadas de 92km/h. Já é alguma coisa mas nada que nao se tenha já registado por aqui. E o vento está muito inconstante.


Não tenho anenometro
Mas as rajadas são.perto dos 100 km
Já ouvi objetos a cair e partir 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jpmartins (13 Out 2018 às 23:47)

Vento muito forte por aqui, na zona de Aveiro vários amigos a relatar que estão sem luz.
Por aqui vento médio de 60km/h, rajada max. 92km/h


----------



## smpereira (13 Out 2018 às 23:47)

Nunca vi nada assim na minha vida!!  que rajadas incríveis… e agora acompanhado de forte chuvada...


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2018 às 23:50)

Boas Malta. Parece que isso está mesmo agreste por aí, pelo que vejo nos vossos post a coisa está a ficar potente. Fiquem bem! Bom acompanhamento!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Zulo (13 Out 2018 às 23:50)

Cmtv acaba de faltar a luz em directo em Ovar.... Para o norte não está famoso.


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Out 2018 às 23:51)

*97km/h* a ver se bato o recorde hoje da minha zona de 135Km/h vamos a ver.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2018 às 23:51)

lserpa disse:


> Boas Malta. Parece que isso está mesmo agreste por aí, pelo que vejo nos vossos post a coisa está a ficar potente. Fiquem bem! Bom acompanhamento!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Não é algo continuado, mas quando vem impõe respeito...


----------



## VRStation (13 Out 2018 às 23:52)

*Informação meteorológica APRS/CWOP de EW9831

Localização:*41°10.95' N 8°33.48' W Rio Tinto, Gondomar, Porto, Portugal 
*Temperatura:*14.4 °C
*Ponto de condensação:*11.7 °C
*Humidade:*84 %
*Pressão:*1000.3 mbar
*Vento:*Noroeste 320° 32.2 km/h (Rajadas 59.5 km/h)
*Chuva:*1.3 mm durante a última hora, 10.4 mm durante as últimas 24 horas, 10.4 mm desde a meia-noite


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Out 2018 às 23:53)




----------



## dj_teko (13 Out 2018 às 23:54)




----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2018 às 23:55)

Vento forte 
Chuva com periodos forte 
Pressão a 1000 hPa
14,4°C atual 
Acumulados de 22,1

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## vitamos (13 Out 2018 às 23:56)

Zulo disse:


> Cmtv acaba de faltar a luz em directo em Ovar.... Para o norte não está famoso.


Era no Furadouro... Uma reportagem surreal que misturou temporal com uma estupidez quase cómica...


----------



## smpereira (13 Out 2018 às 23:59)

Não se consegue andar na rua, nem sequer ir a porta.. O barulho que se ouve dentro de casa é brutal.. as árvores quase se deitam.. Ouve-se barulhos de objetos a voar, a chuva é fortíssima a bater.. Arrisco rajadas bem acima dos 100km/h..


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Out 2018 às 23:59)

Não sei como a luz and não falhou aqui.


----------



## rokleon (14 Out 2018 às 00:01)

vitamos disse:


> Não usem o termo landfall... O landfall só acontece uma vez... O furacão só entra em terra 1 vez... Foi às 22e pouco perto da Figueira da Foz.


ele disse "parece um landfall"


----------



## rfilipeg (14 Out 2018 às 00:01)

Mais calmo agora, vento intermitente e para já apenas o máximo que registei foi 97km/h. Dizem e falam no sting jet a ver vamos se o que falam é verdade.


----------



## smpereira (14 Out 2018 às 00:03)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Não sei como a luz and não falhou aqui.


Também não sei.. Dado as condições extremas...


----------



## RamalhoMR (14 Out 2018 às 00:05)

Diluvio agora


----------



## vitamos (14 Out 2018 às 00:06)

rokleon disse:


> ele disse "parece um landfall"


Falei para pessoas (aqui e outros topicos) que vão referindo que o leslie vai fazendo landfall nas suas terras e não ao user que usou o termo parece.


----------



## rfilipeg (14 Out 2018 às 00:08)

Depois de uma pequena acalmia vento rodou para NW ainda com rajadas para já tudo normal.


----------



## j0TTa_bE (14 Out 2018 às 00:09)

A METAR do aeroporto Francisco Sá Carneiro no Porto “fala” em rajadas máximas de 45 nós ao nível da posta, portanto ainda nem aos 90kms/h chegaram... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (14 Out 2018 às 00:10)

Vários aviões com destino ao Porto deram a volta e foram desviados para Madrid


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Out 2018 às 00:13)

Clarão a SE!


----------



## j0TTa_bE (14 Out 2018 às 00:15)

huguh disse:


> Vários aviões com destino ao Porto deram a volta e foram desviados para Madrid



Sim... o aeroporto neste momento está encerrado! Todos os voos foram divergidos para outros aeroportos...

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## VRStation (14 Out 2018 às 00:16)

*Informação meteorológica* APRS/CWOP de *EW9831*  - Informação

*Localização:* 41°10.95' N 8°33.48' W - Rio Tinto, Gondomar, Porto, Portugal 
*Última informação WX:* 2018-10-14 00:11:04 WEST (2m decorridos)
*Temperatura:* 13.3 °C
*Ponto de condensação:* 10.8 °C
*Humidade:* 85 %
*Pressão:* 1002.4 mbar
*Vento:* Norte 340° 48.3 km/h (Rajadas 82.1 km/h)
*Chuva:* 0.5 mm durante a última hora, 10.7 mm durante as últimas 24 horas, 0.0 mm desde a meia-noite


----------



## Revenge (14 Out 2018 às 00:17)

As rajadas na casa dos 170 Km/h que se estão a sentir na Figueira da Foz, também vão chegar cá cima?

Estou com um pouco de receio dos estragos que isso possa causar.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Out 2018 às 00:19)

j0TTa_bE disse:


> Sim... o aeroporto neste momento está encerrado! Todos os voos foram divergidos para outros aeroportos...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Não tenho memória de tal coisa ter alguma vez acontecido!


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Out 2018 às 00:19)

Enorme clarão seguido de falha de luz há pouco.


----------



## rfilipeg (14 Out 2018 às 00:20)

Revenge disse:


> As rajadas na casa dos 170 Km/h que se estão a sentir na Figueira da Foz, também vão chegar cá cima?
> 
> Estou com um pouco de receio dos estragos que isso possa causar.



Não me parece, a não ser que advenha desse tal sting jet que falam que possa existir ainda estou para perceber em que locais e de que se trata esse termo.


----------



## karkov (14 Out 2018 às 00:24)

Sem luz em Guimarães vai para 5min


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## PauloSR (14 Out 2018 às 00:31)

Vento moderado com rajadas fortes e chuva moderada... Pela Povoa de Lanhoso esta agreste


----------



## DMartins (14 Out 2018 às 00:33)

Rajadas de vento fortíssimas, chuva grossa a acompanhar. A luz ameaça falhar....


----------



## João Pedro (14 Out 2018 às 00:34)

Por aqui um bocadinho mais calmo agora. 2,54mm desde a meia-noite (parece que Lordelo está a acumular outra vez).
Pressão a subir com vontade, já vai nos 1005,3hPa. Não chegou a baixar dos 1000. 12,2ºC neste momento, está-se bem à janela a tentar apanhar alguma coisa...


----------



## j0TTa_bE (14 Out 2018 às 00:38)

João Pedro disse:


> Não tenho memória de tal coisa ter alguma vez acontecido!



Não! Efetivamente não há memória de uma coisa assim!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## smpereira (14 Out 2018 às 00:39)

A Leslie está a ser muito mazinha por aqui, impressionante o temporal que se abateu por aqui e continua.. são daqueles momentos que nos deixam mesmo assustados.. Incrível a força da natureza.. Para ficar na memória.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Out 2018 às 00:42)

j0TTa_bE disse:


> Não! Efetivamente não há memória de uma coisa assim!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Leslie fica mesmo para a história!  A "mulher" que conseguiu fechar o AFSC!


----------



## PauloSR (14 Out 2018 às 00:43)

Esta um temporal “daqueles” de facto. As ruas parecem barragens e o vento sopra com intensidade


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Out 2018 às 00:44)

Por aqui abrandou depois de 1h de vento muito forte! O pior passou, será?


----------



## João Pedro (14 Out 2018 às 00:45)

PauloSR disse:


> Esta um temporal “daqueles” de facto. As ruas parecem barragens e o vento sopra com intensidade


Pelo radar não chove tanto como na PL em nenhum outro sítio do Litoral Norte.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Out 2018 às 00:45)

Não acho 





c0ldPT disse:


> Por aqui abrandou depois de 1h de vento muito forte! O pior passou, será?


----------



## CptRena (14 Out 2018 às 00:46)

Por aqui agora muito mais tranquilo.
Ainda temos rajadas de vento moderadas, mas nada com que se pareça com quando passou aqui o flanco ONO do olho da Leslie.


----------



## PauloSR (14 Out 2018 às 00:51)

Bem mais calmo... Pela Povoa de Lanhoso esteve agressivo! Impunha respeito


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Out 2018 às 00:52)

Agora





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rfilipeg (14 Out 2018 às 00:55)

Penso que a nível de vento já não virá mais nada de especial.
Apenas a chuva vai marcar presença.

Resumindo e concluindo, apenas algumas rajadas fortes, e pouco duradouras, chuva também a marcar a presença. Aqui pelo litoral norte já tivemos muito mas muito pior e com apenas depressoes cavadas. Mas foi um experiência passar um "furacão" em Portugal.

Venham as nossas depressões com cavamento explosivo neste inverno. Essas sim produzem vento de meter respeito, chuva e temporal.


----------



## CptRena (14 Out 2018 às 01:02)

Aveiro e Figueira da Foz, parece-me que foi quem levou mais "porrada" da Leslie


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Out 2018 às 01:03)

rfilipeg disse:


> Penso que a nível de vento já não virá mais nada de especial.
> Apenas a chuva vai marcar presença.
> 
> Resumindo e concluindo, apenas algumas rajadas fortes, e pouco duradouras, chuva também a marcar a presença. Aqui pelo litoral norte já tivemos muito mas muito pior e com apenas depressoes cavadas. Mas foi um experiência passar um "furacão" em Portugal.
> ...


O que te leva a concluir isso?


----------



## joselamego (14 Out 2018 às 01:03)

Boa noite ,
Chuva por vezes forte 
Rajadas vento 
Pressão a subir  1005 hPa
88% HR
13,5°C atual 
Acumulados de 5,4 desde a meia noite


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Out 2018 às 01:03)

c0ldPT disse:


> Enorme clarão seguido de falha de luz há pouco.



Vi daqui pelo menos uns 5 flash's verdes que iluminaram o céu quase todo, a sul, medonho. 


Aqui tive há meia hora um vendaval incrível com chuva torrencial e bastante vento. 


Por agora apenas chove parece que o vento está a querer aparecer outra vez. Chuva moderada.


----------



## rfilipeg (14 Out 2018 às 01:08)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> O que te leva a concluir isso?



Leva a concluir o que já está escrito. Nada de anormal para uma situação que seria anormal. Como já disse e volto a dizer os típicos cavamentos explosivos no NW da península provocam o dobro do mau tempo aqui pelo litoral norte, que este "furacão". Para mim foi apenas uma noite de Inverno e de curta duração.


----------



## rfilipeg (14 Out 2018 às 01:08)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> O que te leva a concluir isso?



Leva a concluir o que já está escrito. Nada de anormal para uma situação que seria anormal. Como já disse e volto a dizer os típicos cavamentos explosivos no NW da península provocam o dobro do mau tempo aqui pelo litoral norte, que este "furacão". Para mim foi apenas uma noite de Inverno e de curta duração.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Out 2018 às 01:17)

Boa noite
Por aqui chuva fraca a moderada, o vento foi coisa pouca.
Continua a chover moderado.
-----------------------------------
Temperatura de 14ºC
Humidade relativa de 94%
Vento fraco de N/NO


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Out 2018 às 01:21)

rfilipeg disse:


> Leva a concluir o que já está escrito. Nada de anormal para uma situação que seria anormal. Como já disse e volto a dizer os típicos cavamentos explosivos no NW da península provocam o dobro do mau tempo aqui pelo litoral norte, que este "furacão". Para mim foi apenas uma noite de Inverno e de curta duração.



não sei se é bem assim,,novo record de rajada de vento, muitos estragos em casas,carros..
entretanto e como foi explicado na tv o vento acalma durante alguns minutos e volta a soprar forte!!


----------



## jpmartins (14 Out 2018 às 01:36)

Um amigo que tem uma wmr300 na praia da Vagueia diz ter registado uma rajada 180km/h.
Não tem a estação online.


----------



## joselamego (14 Out 2018 às 01:49)

Resumo 
Desde meia noite 
6,6 mm acumulado 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Out 2018 às 02:37)

Nordico78 disse:


> Realmente , aqui no Litoral Norte , nada bate ( nem um furacão ) , as típicas ciclogéneses vindas do Atlântico Norte , com os seus pós - frontais com aguaceiros fortes de granizo , trovoadas e ventanias loucas para cima de 100 km /h e que chegam a durar 3/4 dias . Essas , sim , são as " nossas tempestades " .


Não entendo estes comentários. Foi batido o record de vento, danos imensos no Porto, Furadouro, Figueira, Leiria, etc mas não foi nada... Mais voos cancelados, danos por todo o país. 

Gostava de saber quando é que isto aconteceu.


----------



## cookie (14 Out 2018 às 03:55)

Adormeci e não me apercebi de nada extremo. De momento não chove e há vento fraco.
Estou curiosa para ver como estará a rua...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (14 Out 2018 às 05:34)

jpmartins disse:


> Um amigo que tem uma wmr300 na praia da Vagueia diz ter registado uma rajada 180km/h.
> Não tem a estação online.



Bom dia,

Dados disponíveis? Gráfico?


----------



## João Pedro (14 Out 2018 às 08:03)

Bom dia,
Amanhece por entre aguaceiros na Invicta. Está fresco com 11,7ºC apenas  5,59mm acumulados durante a noite.
Olhando para o panorama desde casa não se vêem estragos de maior, mas a árvore-da-borracha no terreno aqui ao lado está partida ao meio; ainda a vi levar uns valentes abanões ontem à noite.

Pressão de volta a valores normais: 1012,08 hPa. HR nos 99%.


----------



## cookie (14 Out 2018 às 08:06)

Por aqui cenário semelhante mas com 14 graus... Daqui a nada vou passear a cadela e já digo algo...

Edit. Por aqui nada de especial, apenas uns sinais de trânsito que ficaram um pouco inclinados.

Deixo foto do cenário atual.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (14 Out 2018 às 09:08)

Agora mesmo aguaceiro moderado. 14 graus, 96%HR e 1018PA.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nordico78 (14 Out 2018 às 09:09)

Bom dia .

Dia de aguaceiros , frio e com temperatura de 12 ° c .

O acumulado de precipitação de  hoje é de 11 mm . Ontem e hoje , acumulou 41 mm.

Outubro segue com 71 mm .


----------



## Nordico78 (14 Out 2018 às 09:23)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Não entendo estes comentários. Foi batido o record de vento, danos imensos no Porto, Furadouro, Figueira, Leiria, etc mas não foi nada... Mais voos cancelados, danos por todo o país.
> 
> Gostava de saber quando é que isto aconteceu.



Eu não falo pelo país todo , já vi que infelizmente houve estragos em muitos locais com muito vento , infelizmente . 

No Litoral Norte para cima do Porto houve algum vento , mas nada de anormal . 
Por cá foi uma noite normal de inverno , com bastante precipitação , mas ao longo de muitas horas , ou seja , a ser bem absorvida pelos terrenos .
Resumidamente , aqui no Minho , foi uma noite normal de inverno , que estamos habituados .
Saudações .


----------



## joselamego (14 Out 2018 às 09:28)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado com períodos de abertas 
Mínima de 12,9°C
13,8°C atual 
Aguaceiros 
10,3 mm( desde meia noite)
22,1 mm ontem 
86% hr
Algumas árvores caídas e vasos


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2018 às 09:43)

Bom dia,

depois do temporal da noite passada, estamos agora em regime de aguaceiros, sigo com *11.2 mm* acumulados.

Bem fresco com 12.6ºc actuais.

Por aqui a Leslie mostrou-se mais ao nivel de precipitação e não tanto de vento ( registei rajada máxima de 89 Km/h).

Frentes e depressões cavadas  de Inverno provocam ventos mais fortes.

Outubro segue com *58 mm *acumulados.


----------



## joselamego (14 Out 2018 às 10:23)

Bom dia 
Regime aguaceiros 
11,1 mm desde meia noite 
Ontem 22,1 mm
14,9 °C atual
Outubro Gondomar tem 52,5 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Out 2018 às 10:31)

Bom dia por aqui a Serra de santa justa serviu  de uma boa barreira em relação ao vento,acredito que nos cumes das serras aqui à volta tenho sido atingidas rajadas bem superiores a 100km/h.

Quanto às depressões cavadas vs furacões acho que o resultado está à  vista no tópico de seguimento centro,Não desprezando às depressões cavadas os furacões tem um grau mais elevado de fenômenos extremos e imprevisíveis.

Ainda ontem o vento era nulo e passado alguns segundos fortes rajadas de vento para voltar a abrandar é assim sucessivamente.
Ainda bem que o pior não passou por aqui,aqueles andaimes nos prédios....

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (14 Out 2018 às 11:16)

Bom dia

Por aqui agora estamos com tempo fresco e em regime de aguaceiros tocados a vento moderado de NW

Neste momento cai mais um aguaceiro e a estaçao do joaopaulo até agora acumulou 6,9mm

Partilho da opinião de vários colegas deste tópico. Por aqui, fora um período por volta da meia noite com rajadas muito fortes, acabou por ser uma noite de inverno normal


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2018 às 11:23)

Forte chuvada neste momento


----------



## rokleon (14 Out 2018 às 11:24)

Snifa disse:


> Forte chuvada neste momento


Aqui aguaceiros fortes também


----------



## Nordico78 (14 Out 2018 às 11:55)

Cai mais um aguaceiro .

Céu muito carregado e algum vento . Está também frio , a temperatura é de 14 ° c .
Típico dia outonal .

P.S.  Entretanto , o GFS amanhã carregou na precipitação . Poderá ser um evento bastante razoável aqui no Litoral Norte em termos de precipitação .


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Out 2018 às 12:09)

A praia do furadouro a Sul, foi destruída como sempre, nem com geotubos consegue vencer a força da natureza.
Efeitos do Leslie


----------



## guimeixen (14 Out 2018 às 12:38)

Bom dia,

Deixo aqui alguns registos de ontem. As bases das torres eram bastante suaves, seria por cause do shear?




Sun dog and partial halo by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Sun dog and halo by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Towering cumulus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Towering cumulus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Forming thunderstorm base by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

O único raio que apanhei. Ainda vi um bem mais perto mas não o apanhei.




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Towering cumulus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Towering cumulus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## joselamego (14 Out 2018 às 12:53)

11,1 mm acumulado
 (desde meia noite )
Abertas de sol





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (14 Out 2018 às 17:22)

Miguel96 disse:


> A praia do furadouro a Sul, foi destruída como sempre, nem com geotubos consegue vencer a força da natureza.
> Efeitos do Leslie


Que tristeza...
Desde que me lembro, vou todos os anos passar férias no Furadouro, o areal tem vindo a diminuir bastante ao longo dos últimos anos.

Relativamente á tempestade,pelo Porto, não se verificou nada de especial, digamos que foi uma noite de inverno.
Tenho família em Montemor-o-velho, infelizmente há muito prejuízo...Os meus avós dizem que nunca viram tanto vento nas suas vidas.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Out 2018 às 17:28)

Algumas estruturas em Espinho foram ao chão com a passagem da Leslie


----------



## joselamego (14 Out 2018 às 19:13)

Boa noite ,
Céu com períodos de céu muito nublado 
Máxima de 17,9°C
Atual de 15,6°C
72% hr
1014 hPa
Acumulado hoje de 11,1 mm


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (14 Out 2018 às 20:25)

jpmartins disse:


> Um amigo que tem uma wmr300 na praia da Vagueia diz ter registado uma rajada 180km/h.
> Não tem a estação online.



Normalmente essa estação está equipado com um anemómetro testado em ventos de até 150km/h se não estou em erro. Logo, esses 180km/h poderão não ser tão acurados. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (14 Out 2018 às 20:41)

lserpa disse:


> Normalmente essa estação está equipado com um anemómetro testado em ventos de até 150km/h se não estou em erro. Logo, esses 180km/h poderão não ser tão acurados.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Tão "acurados" ou tão precisos?...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Out 2018 às 21:02)

Tonton disse:


> Tão "acurados" ou tão precisos?...



Influências do Inglês 'accurate', possivelmente.


----------



## DrFog (14 Out 2018 às 21:13)

The Portuguese language is not very accurate when it is needed, specially when it is time to talk about the weather.

A lingua portuguesa nao e' muito precisa quando e' preciso, especialmente quando e' tempo de falar acerca do tempo :-)


----------



## qwerl (14 Out 2018 às 21:19)

Boa noite

A reportar de Esmoriz, por aqui sigo com tempo fresco sem vento e *13,3ºC*
Mais uma noite outonal típica do litoral Norte se aproxima


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2018 às 21:35)

Boas, 

por aqui fresquinho com 13.4ºc actuais.

O acumulado ficou nos *13.4 mm*.

Ao pôr do sol  de hoje estavam umas belas cores, contrastando com o céu tempestuoso e ameaçador de ontem à mesma hora:


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Out 2018 às 21:59)

Belas fotos, parabéns, gosto das cores





Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> por aqui fresquinho com 13.4ºc actuais.
> 
> ...



Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Out 2018 às 22:16)

Boas, a contrastar com ontem sigo com uma noite calma e fria, com vento nulo e *7.6ºC  *
Á espera da chuva desta noite.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Out 2018 às 22:26)

Boas noites,

Dia bastante sossegado em comparação com a noite de ontem. Solarengo e fresco, a máxima só chegou aos 16,3ºC, e com bastante nebulosidade também. Céus bastante dinâmicos. Ainda caíram umas pingas que elevaram o acumulado do dia para os 6,6mm. Neste momento a noite segue calma e com 14,1ºC.

Com tanta nuvem no céu, o pôr do sol tinha tudo para ser "dos bons"  E foi, como o @Snifa já muito bem aqui mostrou.
Ficam mais umas 



Sunset. Facho Beach, 14-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Facho Beach, 14-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Espero que este não seja o Michael... Está com má cara 



Sunset. Facho Beach, 14-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Facho Beach, 14-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Facho Beach, 14-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Facho Beach, 14-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Facho Beach, 14-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Facho Beach, 14-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Facho Beach, 14-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Facho Beach, 14-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## joralentejano (14 Out 2018 às 22:29)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Dia bastante sossegado em comparação com a noite de ontem. Solarengo e fresco, a máxima só chegou aos 16,3ºC, e com bastante nebulosidade também. Céus bastante dinâmicos. Ainda caíram umas pingas que elevaram o acumulado do dia para os 6,6mm. Neste momento a noite segue calma e com 14,1ºC.
> 
> ...


Fantásticas como sempre!  


João Pedro disse:


> Espero que este não seja o Michael... Está com má cara


Brutal, muito bem apanhado!


----------



## João Pedro (14 Out 2018 às 22:35)

joralentejano disse:


> Fantásticas como sempre!
> 
> Brutal, muito bem apanhado!


fiquei pacientemente à espera que o sol ficasse no sítio certo, não ia mesmo deixar escapar esta foto!  Até se espuma pela boca 
Obrigado


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Out 2018 às 22:42)

João Pedro disse:


> Espero que este não seja o Michael... Está com má cara
> 
> 
> 
> Sunset. Facho Beach, 14-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


O Michael já vem com a máscara de _halloween_ e tudo  Grandes fotos!


----------



## lserpa (14 Out 2018 às 22:45)

Tonton disse:


> Tão "acurados" ou tão precisos?...


Preciso vá  embora que acurado não está errado de todo.  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Out 2018 às 22:45)

Estás de parabéns, bom trabalho, um abraço





João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Dia bastante sossegado em comparação com a noite de ontem. Solarengo e fresco, a máxima só chegou aos 16,3ºC, e com bastante nebulosidade também. Céus bastante dinâmicos. Ainda caíram umas pingas que elevaram o acumulado do dia para os 6,6mm. Neste momento a noite segue calma e com 14,1ºC.
> 
> ...



Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (14 Out 2018 às 22:47)

c0ldPT disse:


> O Michael já vem com a máscara de _halloween_ e tudo  Grandes fotos!


É o Michael Myers!  Obrigado!


----------



## João Pedro (14 Out 2018 às 22:51)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Estás de parabéns, bom trabalho, um abraço
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


Obrigado!  A Mãe Natureza é mesmo assim, o que nos tira nuns dias dá-nos noutros...


----------



## remember (14 Out 2018 às 23:11)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Dia bastante sossegado em comparação com a noite de ontem. Solarengo e fresco, a máxima só chegou aos 16,3ºC, e com bastante nebulosidade também. Céus bastante dinâmicos. Ainda caíram umas pingas que elevaram o acumulado do dia para os 6,6mm. Neste momento a noite segue calma e com 14,1ºC.
> 
> ...


----------



## João Pedro (14 Out 2018 às 23:14)

remember disse:


>


Não consigo olhar para aquela foto do "Mike" sem me escangalhar a rir... 
Obrigado Alex! Ainda quero colocar umas do nascer do sol de ontem que foi verdadeiramente bonito, ficam para amanhã


----------



## remember (14 Out 2018 às 23:18)

João Pedro disse:


> Não consigo olhar para aquela foto do "Mike" sem me escangalhar a rir...
> Obrigado Alex! Ainda quero colocar umas do nascer do sol de ontem que foi verdadeiramente bonito, ficam para amanhã



Não pode ser tudo ao mesmo tempo... Vai-se partilhando A foto da abóbora está brutal


----------



## thunderboy (15 Out 2018 às 00:31)

Deixo aqui um pequeno vídeo tremido  de ontem  à noite, sem som, a cerca de 1 km em linha recta da estação da Universidade de Aveiro. Tirei o som porque estava ao telefone  aos gritos de espanto . Tive que parar no final porque um placa metálica tinha caído mesmo ao lado da janela e assustei-me um pouco.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Out 2018 às 01:30)

Boa noite!
Sigo com chuva fraca (murrinha)
T 13
HR 80%
D.V S/SO
V.V 0 km/h
----------------------------------
EDIT: Vento a aumentar a intensidade


----------



## GabKoost (15 Out 2018 às 05:27)

Chove como deve ser! Pena ser chuva de pouca dura! Já estava a tomar o gosto ao Outono!


----------



## joselamego (15 Out 2018 às 06:45)

Bom dia,
Céu nublado 
Chuva 
13,8°C
92% hr
Acumulado de 6,0 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Out 2018 às 07:09)

Bom dia,

Chuva moderada a forte, acumulados 6.6mm

Vento a soprar de SSW a *30km/h* com rajadas acima dos *50km/h*, rajada máxima de* 69km/h.*

Atuais *13.8ºC *


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2018 às 07:30)

Bom dia, 

manhã de chuva por vezes forte, *14 mm* acumulados até ao momento 

13.5ºc actuais.


----------



## Nordico78 (15 Out 2018 às 07:38)

Bom dia .

Mais uma noite de muita chuva e vento , com temperatura de 14 ° c .

Acumulado de 24 mm .

Mês de outubro quase nos 100 mm de precipitação .


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Out 2018 às 08:34)

Bom dia.

Ontem lá tivemos "Leslie", hoje é "Michael", ou os seus remanescentes...Tive um *acumulado* de *18,0 mm*.
O vento foi forte com rajadas muito fortes, com vento médio máximo de 49,0 km\h e rajada máxima de 62,6 km\h, pelas 00.30h.
Alguma árvores no chão, muita ramagem e folhagem nas estradas, nada de mais. Pena os grandes estragos na zona centro.

Esta madrugada lá começou a chover, por vezes forte no seu final. Neste momento vai chovendo moderado mas já se avizinha alguma calma olhando ao satélite. É desta que o "Michael" fina em plena Península Ibérica...
Levo um *acumulado* de *24,1 mm*.
O vento sopra fraco de S\SO.

*Tactual: 13,4ºC
Hr: 95%
*​*E como sempre, parabéns por todas as fotos que aqui vão colocando! UAU! *


----------



## Pedro Matos (15 Out 2018 às 09:12)

Bom Dia,

Por volta das 4h00m começou a chover, tendo o seu pico por volta das 6h30m. Neste momento o acumulado segue com 13 mm.


----------



## joselamego (15 Out 2018 às 11:34)

Boas,
Resumo hoje 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2018 às 13:27)

Boas,

tempo fresco, chuvoso, sigo com 14.8ºc  e *19.2 mm* acumulados.

Nevoeiro e chuva persistente


----------



## joselamego (15 Out 2018 às 15:22)

Boas,
Céu nublado 
Chuvisco 
Nevoeiro 
Temperatura atual de 18,2°C
88% hr
Acumulado até agora de 14,3 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Out 2018 às 16:24)

Boa tarde.

Por acalmou pelas 15h, apenas chuviscando fraco por curtos períodos.
Neste momento o céu encontra-se muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco de SSE.
O *acumulado* está nos *30,5 mm*. Boa molha!
O *acumulado mensal* é de *78,7 mm*. Um valor interessante quando se pensava que o mês seria extremamente seco. Os 60,2 mm destes 3 dias são bons para as terras. 

*Tactual: 16,5ºC
Hr: 92%*​


----------



## c0ldPT (15 Out 2018 às 16:35)

Boas! Dia de chuva fraca e não muito frio. Agora o sol já descobriu, no entanto ainda continuou a chover com *céu limpo *por uns 10 min  Com direito a arco-íris!
De momento 18 graus.


----------



## Nordico78 (15 Out 2018 às 20:40)

Boa noite .

Por aqui céu encoberto e ainda alguns aguaceiros fracos .

Mais um dia com um bom acumulado , praticamente 29 mm .

Outubro já no limiar dos 100 mm de precipitação , 99.3 mm !


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2018 às 21:18)

Boas, 

por aqui *19.6 mm* acumulados.

15.6ºc actuais, vento fraco e 95% HR

Outubro segue com *79,8 mm*.


----------



## joselamego (15 Out 2018 às 21:28)

Boa noite, 
Céu nublado 
Máxima de 18,9°C
Atual de 16,5°C
92% hr
1010 hPa
Acumulado hoje de 14,3 mm
Mensal de 66,8 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (15 Out 2018 às 22:20)

Boas! 

A Leslie e o Mike, ao contrário de noutras paragens , foram meigos para com o Porto. Tanto um como outro por cá deixaram a tão preciosa chuva de que tanto necessitamos. O acumulado do dia ficou nos 16,51mm; nada mau!

O dia foi, portanto, bastante outonal; chuvoso, nevoeirento e frio. Maravilha! Máxima de 15,7ºC apenas. Neste momento 15,3ºC, 100% de HR e céu encoberto.

-------------------

Como prometido, cá ficam umas fotos da segunda melhor coisa que a Leslie trouxe ao Porto!  A melhor foi mesmo a chuvinha 
Nascer do sol de sábado, com umas cores de ficar mesmo de boca aberta 




Sunrise. Porto, 13-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise. Porto, 13-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise. Porto, 13-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## qwerl (15 Out 2018 às 23:43)

Boa noite

Dia húmido e fresco, chuva fraca a moderada constante até ao meio da tarde, altura em que o tempo começou a descobrir
A rega rendeu *16,8mm* em Ovar

Neste momento sigo com nevoeiro e *15,6ºC*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Out 2018 às 02:17)

Boa noite
Dia de chuvisco, nevoeiro e vento fraco
As 16h tinha uma temperatura de 19º, humidade de 82%, brisa, a direcção do vento era de S/SE, ponto de orvalho de 16ºC e o bulbo seco de 18ºC.
De momento nevoeiro com 16.2ºC e 89% humidade relativa
Este mes o acumulado é de *68mm *


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Out 2018 às 06:40)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas!
> 
> A Leslie e o Mike, ao contrário de noutras paragens , foram meigos para com o Porto. Tanto um como outro por cá deixaram a tão preciosa chuva de que tanto necessitamos. O acumulado do dia ficou nos 16,51mm; nada mau!
> 
> ...


Bonitas fotos

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2018 às 10:14)

Bom dia 
Céu parcialmente  nublado 
Mínima de 16°C
Atual de 17,9°C
83%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2018 às 17:04)

Boa tarde 
Céu pouco nublado 
Máxima de 21,4°C
Atual de 20,3°C
72%hr


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2018 às 07:16)

Bom dia 
Nevoeiro cerrado 
Chuvisco devido ao nevoeiro 
13,9°C
92%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (17 Out 2018 às 07:32)

Bom dia
Nevoeiro intenso


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Out 2018 às 08:47)

Bom dia.

Ontem tivemos uma tarde já com algum sol, agradável.
Hoje acordamos com nevoeiro, moderado, e a ameaçar alguma chuva.
Já sabemos que será pouca...
Nos próximos dias teremos tempo mais seco e ligeira subida da temperatura diurna.
Oxalá depois venha a chuva que se espera que venha no outono. 

*Tactual: 10,2ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Out 2018 às 14:42)

Boa tarde, já pinga pelo Porto junto ao H.S.João


----------



## 1337 (17 Out 2018 às 14:47)

Chove bem aqui em Ponte de Lima


----------



## Nordico78 (17 Out 2018 às 15:28)

Boa tarde .

Chove bastante por aqui !

O mê de outubro já ultrapassou os 100mm .


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2018 às 15:42)

Boas
Já chove por Gondomar 
16,8°C
86% hr
Acumulado de 2,2 mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Astroamador (17 Out 2018 às 16:06)

A chover cada vez com mais intensidade aqui em Paços de Ferreira!!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2018 às 16:38)

Continua a chuva 
7,2 mm precipitação acumulada
16,1°C atual 
89% hr
1015 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (17 Out 2018 às 18:01)

Boa tarde
A chuva fez uma pausa, mas choveu bem, pena que não seja prolongada.
Vou aguardar pela noite


----------



## Nordico78 (17 Out 2018 às 19:43)

Estamos agora em regime de aguaceiros.

Para já , a frente rendeu 13 mm  .

O acumulado do mês de outubro subiu para os 112 mm .


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2018 às 19:44)

Boas,

por aqui *6 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

13.6ºc actuais, vento Oeste 16 Km/h e 94% hr.

Outubro segue agora com *85,8 mm* acumulados* *


----------



## João Pedro (17 Out 2018 às 20:36)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bonitas fotos
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


Obrigado! 

-----------------------
Mais um dia outonal cá pelo Burgo; bem cinzento e chuviscoso a chuvoso no início da tarde. O acumulado do dia está nos 7,11mm. Nada mau! Milímetro a milímetro vai-se minimizando a secura dos solos 

Temperaturas também bastante outonais; maxima de 16,9ºc e mínima de 13,1ºC. Neste momento 14,1ºC.

Junto ao Atlântico ao final do dia, uma brutalíssima nortada que mais uma vez não registei propriamente por ter deixado o anemómetro em casa...  Estava fortíssima, quase que me desequilibrava. Fiz, no entanto, dois vídeos e fiz questão que a barulheira ficasse registada


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2018 às 21:53)

Tarde de chuva e aguaceiros 
Máxima de 19°C
Acumulados de 7,7 mm
Atual de 14,7°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (18 Out 2018 às 00:52)

Boa noite
De momento não chove, tempo sereno, nublado e sem vento
A direcção do mesmo continua de N/NO
T- 15.4ºC
HR-73%
P.orvalho- 14ºC
Bulbo seco- 15
Colocaram aviso amarelo?! Será que se justificava? Ou temos agravamento nas próximas horas?


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2018 às 01:06)

Boa noite 
Chuviscou por Gondomar 
14,1°C
91% hr
0,2 mm acumulado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nordico78 (18 Out 2018 às 09:33)

Bom dia .

Dia nublado com abertas .

Caíram alguns aguaceiros durante a madrugada , que renderam 1.5 mm.
Ontem e hoje rendeu 14.5 mm.

O mês de outubro regista de acumulado 113.8 mm .

A temperatura é de 13 ° c .


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Out 2018 às 10:17)

Bom dia,

Aumento repentino da velocidade do vento, com algumas rajadas.

Atuais *15.8ºC *e vento a *26km/h* de nordeste.

Reparei agora que temos uma nova estação amadora (Davis Vantage Pro2 (Wireless) no Porto:
https://www.wunderground.com/person...ID=IPORTO36#history/s20181010/e20181017/mweek


----------



## guimeixen (18 Out 2018 às 10:25)

Bom dia,

Céu com vários cirrus e também várias lenticulares.


----------



## Paelagius (18 Out 2018 às 11:11)

guimeixen disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Céu com vários cirrus e também várias lenticulares.



No Porto, as lenticularis eram vistas a NE até há pouco. Os cirrus predominam e tiram-lhes o esplendor.


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2018 às 11:13)

Bom dia,
Céu com boas abertas 
Acumulado de madrugada
0,2 mm
Mínima de 13,3°C
Atual de 17,6°C
83% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Iceberg (18 Out 2018 às 13:22)

Por Braga depois do nevoeiro matinal um belo dia de sol e algum vento. 

Enviado do meu SM-G900F através do Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (18 Out 2018 às 15:35)

Tarde de calor por aqui. 7 dias de chuva renderam 111.7mm em Ponte de Lima. Bem bom


----------



## Astroamador (18 Out 2018 às 16:03)

Boa tarde,

Tempo bastante agradável com sol.

1011,2 hPa


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Astroamador (18 Out 2018 às 17:13)

Registos de pressão atmosférica do dia de ontem 17 Outubro!

Reparei que quando começou a chover por volta das 14h foi quando se deu uma maior queda de pressão atmosférica (visível no gráfico) 








Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2018 às 18:27)

Boa tarde, 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 23,3°C
Temperatura atual de 22,2°C
65% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nordico78 (18 Out 2018 às 20:05)

Boa noite .

O dia de hoje começou nublado com aguaceiros . A partir da tarde ,  o céu tornou - se pouco nublado , mas o vento aumentou de intensidade .

P.S.   Será impressão minha ou a instabilidade prevista para os próximos dias para o Centro e Sul está com tendência a subir também mais para Norte ?
Basta ver a " evolução " da previsão descritiva do IPMA : de " céu muito nublado  no Centro e Sul mas pouco nublado no  Norte " , passámos a " períodos de céu muito nublado em todo o país " e passámos agora  a aguaceiros em especial no Centro e Sul " .


----------



## Tonton (18 Out 2018 às 20:09)

Nordico78 disse:


> Boa noite .
> 
> O dia de hoje começou nublado com aguaceiros . A partir da tarde ,  o céu tornou - se pouco nublado , mas o vento aumentou de intensidade .
> 
> ...



A evolução em trajectória e intensidade do sistema ainda está com um grande grau de incerteza.
Vê-se mesmo pelos avisos do IPMA, que são emitidos em cima dos acontecimentos...


----------



## Astroamador (18 Out 2018 às 22:27)

Boa noite,

Tendência para bom tempo! 

Aqui com 1013,8 hPa

Segue o resumo da pressão atmosférica durante o dia de hoje com a imagem do aparelho que estou a usar e respetiva tendência e valor de pressão atual (22:25H)












Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Out 2018 às 02:04)

Boa noite 
Dia de tempo quente e ventoso
Também visualizei algumas lenticulares
De momento estão 15.2ºC
HR 69
Vento de NE/E moderado


----------



## cookie (19 Out 2018 às 08:06)

Estranho dia o de ontem... Saí agasalhada de casa (manga comprida), até senti frio no trabalho... E quando saí estava super quente, abafado mesmo... Estranho...
Também vi lenticulares.

 Hoje deverá ser algo parecido certo?

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2018 às 08:16)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
15,3°C
77% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nordico78 (19 Out 2018 às 09:44)

cookie disse:


> Estranho dia o de ontem... Saí agasalhada de casa (manga comprida), até senti frio no trabalho... E quando saí estava super quente, abafado mesmo... Estranho...
> Também vi lenticulares.
> 
> Hoje deverá ser algo parecido certo?
> ...



Não é estranho , isso chama - se outono .


----------



## guimeixen (19 Out 2018 às 11:57)

Bom dia,

Mais um dia com lenticulares. Está uma mesmo aqui por cima da cidade.


----------



## Astroamador (19 Out 2018 às 15:56)

Boa tarde,

Neste momento sigo com 1013,8 hPa e com tendência bom tempo (SOL) para amanhã! Zona Norte!

Fica também os registos de pressão atmosférica do dia de hoje até ao momento!












Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (19 Out 2018 às 18:42)

Hoje apareceram umas lenticulares ao nascer do sol e depois outras mesmo no sítio certo por volta da 13h e por isso deu para ver umas fantásticas iridescências, das melhores que já vi.

Deixo aqui umas fotos que tirei:




Lenticular clouds at sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lenticular clouds by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lenticular clouds by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lenticular clouds by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lenticular clouds and iridescence by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lenticular clouds and iridescence by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lenticular clouds and iridescence by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lenticular clouds and iridescence by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lenticular clouds and iridescence by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lenticular clouds and iridescence by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lenticular clouds and iridescence by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lenticular clouds and iridescence by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lenticular clouds and iridescence by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lenticular clouds and iridescence by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lenticular clouds and iridescence by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lenticular clouds and iridescence by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2018 às 18:48)

Boa noite 
Céu limpo ou pouco nublado 
Lenticulares
Máxima de 24,9°C
Atual de 22,5°C
66% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2018 às 18:51)

guimeixen disse:


> Hoje apareceram umas lenticulares ao nascer do sol e depois outras mesmo no sítio certo por volta da 13h e por isso deu para ver umas fantásticas iridescências, das melhores que já vi.
> 
> Deixo aqui umas fotos que tirei:
> 
> ...


Bem, que fotos fabulosas! Penso que nunca tinha visto iridescência tão bem desenvolvida! Parabéns!


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Out 2018 às 20:28)

Boas,

Noite segue amena por cá, sigo ainda com *22°C* e vento fraco de NNE.

Máxima hoje de* 24.1°C*


----------



## guimeixen (19 Out 2018 às 21:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bem, que fotos fabulosas! Penso que nunca tinha visto iridescência tão bem desenvolvida! Parabéns!



Obrigado!


----------



## joselamego (20 Out 2018 às 11:49)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 17,7°C
Atual de 21,1°C
60% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nordico78 (20 Out 2018 às 12:02)

Bom dia .

Dia com céu pouco nublado , embora com algumas nuvens para Sul .

A temperatura mínima foi de 13 ° c , mas agora está a aquecer bem .

Para amanhã , há uma divergência entre os modelos . O GFS  prevê alguma instabilidade para o Litoral Norte .


----------



## João Pedro (20 Out 2018 às 14:05)

guimeixen disse:


> Hoje apareceram umas lenticulares ao nascer do sol e depois outras mesmo no sítio certo por volta da 13h e por isso deu para ver umas fantásticas iridescências, das melhores que já vi.
> 
> Deixo aqui umas fotos que tirei:
> 
> ...


Que lindas!  Fantásticas, Guilherme!

Hoje por cá também fotografei umas, mas não se comparam com as tuas, também são das melhores que já vi 

Fora isso, as últimas manhãs têm também brindado o Porto com muitas lenticulares, e a de hoje não foi exceção. A exceção é que ainda não se foram embora 
Dia quente, tal como ontem. 24ºC neste momento  Mínima de 17,1ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Out 2018 às 14:09)

cookie disse:


> Estranho dia o de ontem... Saí agasalhada de casa (manga comprida), até senti frio no trabalho... E quando saí estava super quente, abafado mesmo... Estranho...
> Também vi lenticulares.
> 
> Hoje deverá ser algo parecido certo?
> ...


Exatamente o mesmo por aqui. Ao início da tarde estavam 26ºC no Porto e Matosinhos e queimava. Insuportável...


----------



## joselamego (20 Out 2018 às 15:28)

Boa tarde ,
Céu pouco nublado 
Temperatura atual de 23,9°C
53% hr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nordico78 (20 Out 2018 às 16:29)

Muito calor por aqui com algum vento quente .

A temperatura está nos 26° c .


----------



## 1337 (20 Out 2018 às 16:57)

Impressionante, atingi mais de 27ºC hoje e agora começa a chover por cá :O


----------



## rokleon (20 Out 2018 às 19:20)

Dia de tempo estável, cirrus vagos no céu. A Este a observar-se a partir do meio da tarde nuvens de maior desenvolvimento vertical, devido à corrente de Leste que traz algumas nuvens de chuva. Mas só deverá chegar amanhã final da manhã a precipitação, mas de outra "dose" de nuvens, não esta, se não me engano.

Continuação de bom fim-de-semana


----------



## CptRena (20 Out 2018 às 21:48)

Boa noite,
Está a chover aqui. Tipo, chove bem mesmo.


----------



## joselamego (20 Out 2018 às 22:40)

Boa noite ,
Máxima de 25,1°C
Atual de 21,7°C
57% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (20 Out 2018 às 23:08)

Boas noites,

Cá deixo então as prendas do @remember ; umas fotos das lenticulares e iridescências de hoje. Já há muito tempo que não via iridescências pelo Porto, e as da tarde foram ainda mais bonitas que as da manhã 

Começo com as lenticulares:



Lenticular Clouds. Porto, 20-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lenticular Clouds. Porto, 20-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lenticular Clouds. Porto, 20-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lenticular Clouds. Porto, 20-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lenticular Clouds. Porto, 20-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lenticular Cloud. Porto, 20-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E as iridescências para fechar em grande! 



Cloud Iridescence. Porto, 20-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloud Iridescence. Porto, 20-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloud Iridescence. Porto, 20-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloud Iridescence. Porto, 20-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloud Iridescence. Porto, 20-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloud Iridescence. Porto, 20-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloud Iridescence. Porto, 20-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloud Iridescence. Porto, 20-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

A máxima do dia ficou pelos 25,8ºC  Neste momento sopra uma brisa fresquinha, estão 20,2ºC e, sim, o céu ainda está cheio de lenticulares enormes mesmo aqui por cima. Acho que não tenho memória de as ver à noite.


----------



## remember (20 Out 2018 às 23:13)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Cá deixo então as prendas do @remember ; umas fotos das lenticulares e iridescências de hoje. Já há muito tempo que não via iridescências pelo Porto, e as da tarde foram ainda mais bonitas que as da manhã
> 
> ...



Fantásticas!


----------



## João Pedro (20 Out 2018 às 23:17)

remember disse:


> Fantásticas!


Quase que ficava cego a tirar as fotos, mesmo com óculos escuros...  Obrigado Alex!


----------



## guimeixen (20 Out 2018 às 23:26)

João Pedro disse:


> Que lindas! Fantásticas, Guilherme!
> 
> Hoje por cá também fotografei umas, mas não se comparam com as tuas, também são das melhores que já vi
> 
> ...



Obrigado! E fantásticas fotos também!


----------



## João Pedro (20 Out 2018 às 23:29)

guimeixen disse:


> Obrigado! E fantásticas fotos também!


De nada!  E obrigado!


----------



## joselamego (21 Out 2018 às 11:47)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Mínima de 19,4°C
Atual de 22,5°C
63% HR

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (21 Out 2018 às 15:21)

Aguaceiros a caminho...

Não há dados radar IPMA no de Centro e Norte hoje...


----------



## Nordico78 (21 Out 2018 às 15:27)

Boa tarde .

Mais um dia quente e abafado , com Temp . de 25 ° c .

O céu está a ficar muito carregado. 

P.S . o tempo mais quente e abafado está a gastar os últimos cartuchos , no próximo fim de semana o cenário deverá ser muito diferente .


----------



## rokleon (21 Out 2018 às 15:28)

Hoje de manhã saí entre as 9-10 h da manhã e passei pelo Castelo daqui de S.M. Feira.

Bom tempo. Presença predominante de nuvens do tipo stratocumulus, como se pode ver nas imagens acima.

Agora, céu bem mais 'branquinho' e deverão mesmo chegar os aguaceiros esperados para hoje.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2018 às 15:32)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Cá deixo então as prendas do @remember ; umas fotos das lenticulares e iridescências de hoje. Já há muito tempo que não via iridescências pelo Porto, e as da tarde foram ainda mais bonitas que as da manhã
> 
> ...


Que lindas fotos! Se houvesse uma competição de fotografia das fotos postadas aqui no forum o concurso ia ser renhido!


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Out 2018 às 15:46)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de *18.6°C* 

Agora uns quentes *24.3°C* máxima do dia até ao momento, vento predominante de NE 

Céu bastante nublado a ameaçar chuva..

Rajada máxima 48km/h


----------



## supercell (21 Out 2018 às 16:05)

Por aqui acabou de passar um aguaceiro e roncou ao longe...


----------



## rokleon (21 Out 2018 às 16:16)

Já chove por cá moderado.


----------



## rokleon (21 Out 2018 às 16:18)

rokleon disse:


> Já chove por cá moderado.


Ouvi um trovão agora longínquo. Chuva mais forte!


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Out 2018 às 16:27)

E começaram a ser detetadas descargas elétricas no lightning maps na zona de Santa Maria da Feira- Ovar


----------



## joselamego (21 Out 2018 às 16:27)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Que lindas fotos! Se houvesse uma competição de fotografia das fotos postadas aqui no forum o concurso ia ser renhido!


Boa ideia !
Um tópico e concurso com as melhores fotos meteorológicas !
Meteoloucos 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Out 2018 às 16:31)

Nuvem de bases baixas a Sueste de Espinho






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Scan_Ferr (21 Out 2018 às 16:32)

Chove bem aqui, acompanhada de trovoada.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Out 2018 às 16:38)

Relâmpago a SW


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Out 2018 às 16:38)

Vento do Sul, suponho que as celulas se desloquem sul norte
Trovoada audivel agora em Espinho
Isto sem radar é complicado localizar celulas 





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Out 2018 às 16:39)

Relampagos agora por cima e aumento da intensidade da chuva





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Out 2018 às 16:40)

Vista do Porto, Gondomar 
23,9°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Out 2018 às 16:41)

As nuvens de base baixa indicavam chuva forte, estao a ir para Norte


Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Out 2018 às 16:42)

Chuva forte acompanhada de trovoada agora em Espinho


Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Out 2018 às 16:55)

Raios a noroeste


Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Out 2018 às 16:59)

Resumo, trovoes sempre a dar, Espinho ainda apanhou com chuva forte e algum vento, mas o grosso foi no mar
Ainda se ouvem roncos ao longe






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (21 Out 2018 às 17:09)

Dia estranho hoje... 24 graus na estação mas a sensação térmica seria de 28... Abafado, quente... De trovoada, até que encobriu e agora começou a chover.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Out 2018 às 17:14)

Vento 
Céu nublado, mas apresenta abertas 
Abafado 
23,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Out 2018 às 17:16)

Frame de video captado há instantes:


----------



## joselamego (21 Out 2018 às 17:21)

Arco íris 
Sol 
Chuvisco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Out 2018 às 17:24)

E começaram a ser detetadas descargas elétricas no lightning maps na zona de Santa Maria da Feira- Ovar


Joaopaulo disse:


> Frame de video captado há instantes:




Acompanhastes tudo @Joaopaulo ? Não se formou nenhuma wall cloud ou tornado?
Não tive tempo de ir para a estrada, estava a fazer cenas da faculdade


----------



## rokleon (21 Out 2018 às 17:26)

Miguel96 disse:


> E começaram a ser detetadas descargas elétricas no lightning maps na zona de Santa Maria da Feira- Ovar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eu ouvi bem os trovões de duas das descargas, fortes e longas ! Há 45 min atrás, + coisa - coisa


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Out 2018 às 17:27)

Temperatura desceu significativamente nos últimos minutos, sigo com 19.7ºC

Registo da passagem da célula por aqui:


----------



## guimeixen (21 Out 2018 às 17:40)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Temperatura desceu significativamente nos últimos minutos, sigo com 19.7ºC
> 
> Registo da passagem da célula por aqui:



Pela forma parace ser um supercélula. Vendo pelas imagens de satélite, ela está bastante intensa e mantém essa intensidade já à muito tempo.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Out 2018 às 19:01)

E a suposta supercelula ainda está ativa no mar.
Através de amigos meus consegui recolher estas imagens da passagem por Espinho.










Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Out 2018 às 20:27)

Boas,
Céu  nublado 
Ainda chuviscou mas sem acumular 
Máxima de 25,3°C
20°C atuais 
75% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (21 Out 2018 às 21:38)

Quando achamos que já vimos tudo e a _Mãe_ nos diz "não meu querido, ainda não viste foi nada"... 



Rainbow. Porto, 21-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Rainbow. Porto, 21-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Rainbow. Porto, 21-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Rainbow. Porto, 21-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Cheia de razão... um iluminado assim nunca tinha, de facto, visto 

Foi o momento alto do dia por aqui. Caíram meia dúzia de pinguinhos antes do arco-íris e foi isso.
O dia de novo bem quente, com uma máxima de 25,6ºC e mínima cada vez mais alta; 18,3ºC hoje 
18,6ºC, 89% de HR e céu muito nublado neste momento.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Out 2018 às 21:40)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Temperatura desceu significativamente nos últimos minutos, sigo com 19.7ºC
> 
> Registo da passagem da célula por aqui:


Foto fantástica João!


----------



## João Pedro (21 Out 2018 às 21:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Que lindas fotos! Se houvesse uma competição de fotografia das fotos postadas aqui no forum o concurso ia ser renhido!


Obrigado Luís!


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Out 2018 às 22:40)

João Pedro disse:


> Foto fantástica João!



Obrigado ! 
Por aqui forte aguaceiro neste momento , atuais *19.6ºC*


----------



## Paelagius (21 Out 2018 às 23:29)

Boa noite,

Grandes apanhados @João Pedro e imagem aterradora @Joaopaulo

Foi um dia quente e com vento muito variável.

Não tive oportunidade de registar com grande qualidade… Choveu e trovejou. Depois, mais tarde, a seguir à passagem da arcus, foi um vendaval e diversas coisas no estaleiro a tombar como barreiras de gradeamento, escadotes,…


----------



## joselamego (22 Out 2018 às 13:06)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Vento de Este 
Mínima de 17,2°C
Atual de 24,7°C
46% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (22 Out 2018 às 21:22)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Grandes apanhados @João Pedro e imagem aterradora @Joaopaulo
> 
> ...


Como é que eu deixei isto passar? Não posso...  Deve ter sido na hora da sesta dominical, só pode!  Estão ótimas Pedro! Felizmente que tu e o João Paulo estavam atentos — e acordados... 

-------

Por cá hoje um dia sem grande história; quente, o mais quente dos últimos dias com a máxima a ultrapassar os 27ºC. Venha de lá essa entrada fria, I'm soooooo ready! 

20,2ºC neste momento, janelas todas abertas, parece mentira...


----------



## Nordico78 (22 Out 2018 às 21:29)

Boa noite .

Continuam os dias de verão , hoje a temperatura voltou a subir aos 26 ° c  . Já são muitos dias com temperaturas bem acima da média .


----------



## joselamego (22 Out 2018 às 21:35)

Boas
Céu limpo 
Aguardo pela chegada do tempo mais frio no próximo fim semana 
Máxima de 27°C
Atual de 21,4°C
44% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Out 2018 às 22:36)

Boas,

Máxima *26.7°C*

Neste momento ainda com 21.7°C e 46% de humidade, vento a soprar fraco de ENE


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Out 2018 às 22:52)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Temperatura desceu significativamente nos últimos minutos, sigo com 19.7ºC
> 
> Registo da passagem da célula por aqui:





João Pedro disse:


> Quando achamos que já vimos tudo e a _Mãe_ nos diz "não meu querido, ainda não viste foi nada"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Paelagius disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Grandes apanhados @João Pedro e imagem aterradora @Joaopaulo
> 
> ...



Grandes fotografias!  Parabéns aos 3


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Out 2018 às 07:33)

Bom dia,

Amanhecer com céu limpo, lestada moderada com rajadas.

Atuais *16.7°C* vento a *34km/h ENE*

Rajada máxima *51.5 Km/h*




Duarte Sousa disse:


> Grandes fotografias!  Parabéns aos 3



Obrigado


----------



## joselamego (23 Out 2018 às 10:01)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Noite de lestada com rajadas 
A manhã mantém se igual 
Mínima de 17,1°C
Atual de 18,5°C
49% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Iceberg (23 Out 2018 às 11:07)

Hoje por Braga manhã de lestada, bem mais ventosa que em anteriores dias, e com muito sol, sem uma única nuvem no céu azul.

Aproveitar estes últimos calores outonais de Outubro, porque o frio e alguma chuva espreitam nos próximos dias.


----------



## rokleon (23 Out 2018 às 11:13)

Nortada forte e ventos relativamente humidos por S M Feira


----------



## rokleon (23 Out 2018 às 11:14)

rokleon disse:


> Nortada forte e ventos relativamente humidos por S M Feira


*tem se falado de lestada mas aqui o vento esta de quadrante norte pelo que senti ha pouco tempo


----------



## Tonton (23 Out 2018 às 11:35)

rokleon disse:


> *tem se falado de lestada mas aqui o vento esta de quadrante norte pelo que senti ha pouco tempo



De acordo com este mapa de circulação de superfície, a predominância, aí no Norte, parece ser mesmo de leste...


----------



## rokleon (23 Out 2018 às 11:38)

De





Tonton disse:


> De acordo com este mapa de circulação de superfície, a predominância, aí no Norte, parece ser mesmo de leste...


Eu nao estou no pc. Deve ter sido uma variação local, com conponente norte e leste (o vento)


----------



## joselamego (23 Out 2018 às 18:57)

Boa noite 
Máxima de 25,1°C
Atual de 22,6°C
46% hr
Céu limpo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nordico78 (23 Out 2018 às 20:04)

Boa noite .

Por aqui , mais um dia muito quente , 27° c

Por agora , ainda 20 °c.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2018 às 21:19)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Grandes fotografias! Parabéns aos 3


Obrigado Duarte! 

--------------------
Mais um dia de canícula pelo Porto, com máxima de 25,6ºC  Muito sol e algum vento também.
Neste momento a lua brilha intensamente num céu levemente salpicado por pequenas nuvens. Tudo muito bem temperado com os atuais 19,4ºC. Bela noite de verão...


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Out 2018 às 22:24)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Grandes apanhados @João Pedro e imagem aterradora @Joaopaulo
> 
> ...



Quase que dáva um tornado, foi por pouco.


----------



## joselamego (24 Out 2018 às 16:38)

Boa tarde ,
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 25,3°C
24,1°C atual 
46% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (24 Out 2018 às 22:03)

Boas,
Mais um dia a ultrapassar os 26ºC, há quase uma semana que andamos nisto por aqui...  Amanhã, esperemos, começará finalmente a descer.
Mais fresco a esta hora do que ontem, 15,9ºC agora. Céu limpo, lua bem luminosa


----------



## Nordico78 (24 Out 2018 às 22:18)

Boa noite .

Mais um dia  com temperaturas de verão , hoje chegou aos 25 ° c .
Nem no verão tivemos por aqui uma sequência tão longa de temperaturas iguais ou superiores a 25 graus .

Outubro cada vez mais se parece com o setembro de antigamente , não sei se existiu alguma alteração no eixo terrestre nos últimos anos , mas que  as estaçóes parecem andar atrasadas , lá isso parecem ...


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Out 2018 às 07:29)

Bom dia,

Céu limpo, atuais *13.1ºC *com vento ENE a *22km/h
*
Deixo aqui o gráfico da minha estação, valores de temperatura e ponto de orvalho :


----------



## Nordico78 (25 Out 2018 às 07:48)

Bom dia .

Amanhecer com céu pouco nublado .

Está mais fresco do que ontem , a temp . atual é de 10°c .


----------



## rokleon (25 Out 2018 às 08:21)

Manhã um bocado mais fresca que o que tem sido... Confirmo o Nordico78  
(depois no fim-de-semana já sabemos o que vai acontecer, mas uma descida ligeira da mínima com menos 4º C para Aveiro em relação a hoje (hoje mínima de 11.9). Domingo é quando se prevê que a Corrente de Jato se instale mais em Portugal, pelo modelo GFS. )


----------



## guimeixen (25 Out 2018 às 10:15)

Bom dia,

Por aqui estes últimos três dias o céu a norte tem estado sempre cheio de fumo. Para quem é de Braga estão a queimar entre a Volvo e a pedreira que tem lá perto.
À quase 1h30min passei lá para ver de onde vinha esta fumo todo e tirei esta foto:




Fire by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## AJB (25 Out 2018 às 12:04)

Nada de ilegal


----------



## joselamego (25 Out 2018 às 12:04)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 11,9°C
Atual de 19,2°C
57% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (25 Out 2018 às 12:34)

AJB disse:


> Nada de ilegal



Eu sei, mas é um cheiro a fumo estes três dias e faúlhas a cair. Aquela zona acho que não tinha muitas árvores, penso que havia mais arbustos e silvas e outras plantas. Secalhar deve ser para construção, podiam era plantar árvores...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Out 2018 às 12:45)

AJB disse:


> Nada de ilegal



Pensava que sim 

https://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/segura...sa-da-floresta-ate-ao-fim-do-mes-8841022.html


----------



## AJB (25 Out 2018 às 14:09)

Ilegal seria se:
Fosse durante o periodo critico
O Indice de Risco Concelhio fosse igual ou superior a Muito Elevado


----------



## AJB (25 Out 2018 às 15:02)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Pensava que sim
> 
> https://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/segura...sa-da-floresta-ate-ao-fim-do-mes-8841022.html


A tua noticia reporta a 2017...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Out 2018 às 15:25)

AJB disse:


> A tua noticia reporta a 2017...



Tens toda a razão, não reparei na data da mesma porque estava totalmente convencido que o período  crítico tinha sido prolongado até final do mês! 
Sendo assim as coisas funcionam exactamente da forma como mencionaste em cima 

Desculpem o off topic!


----------



## Paula (25 Out 2018 às 16:03)

guimeixen disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Por aqui estes últimos três dias o céu a norte tem estado sempre cheio de fumo. Para quem é de Braga estão a queimar entre a Volvo e a pedreira que tem lá perto.
> À quase 1h30min passei lá para ver de onde vinha esta fumo todo e tirei esta foto:
> ...




Confirmo. No centro da cidade parece que cheira ao queimado mal se sai a rua.


----------



## joselamego (25 Out 2018 às 19:44)

Boa noite 
Céu nublado 
Máxima de 23°C
Atual de 17,9°C
70% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Out 2018 às 08:12)

Bom dia
Céu nublado e algum nevoeiro 
13,6°C
89% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (26 Out 2018 às 10:05)

Bom dia,
O dia amanheceu nevoeirento e fresco. Pena que parte (grande?) do nevoeiro seja fumo de queimadas... Sente-se bem o cheiro... 
14,2ºC neste momento, quase a atingir a máxima do dia que deveria ser de apenas 18ºC, YAY!


----------



## Nordico78 (26 Out 2018 às 11:30)

Bom dia.

Está em curso a transição de padrão , dia consideravelmente mais fresco , a temperatura ainda está nos 13° c .

Alguma nebulosidade a surgir de SE.

Devemos estar na época das queimadas , há vários dias que está uma fumarada que cobre tudo .


----------



## joselamego (26 Out 2018 às 14:03)

Boa tarde 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
19,0°C
71%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nordico78 (26 Out 2018 às 15:05)

Muita nebulosidade já a entrar de Norte ...


----------



## qwerl (26 Out 2018 às 15:21)

Boa tarde

Por aqui tempo um pouco mais fresco mas ainda assim agradável, sigo com *19,2ºC*, céu muito nublado, vento fraco de O e também aqui cheiro das queimadas

A mínima de ontem foi *8,1ºC* e a de hoje *12,3ºC*. De manhã esteve nevoeiro
A aguardar pelos dias invernais que se aproximam


----------



## joselamego (26 Out 2018 às 19:17)

Muita nebulosidade 
Temperatura já em descida 
16,4°C
Máxima de 19,6°C
81% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (27 Out 2018 às 00:54)

Boas noites,

13,4ºC  Que bem que se está na rua a levar com o arzinho fresco na cara 
Céu quase limpo, com apenas uns longos e ténues "véus" que por mais que tentem não conseguem esconder a lua


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2018 às 08:13)

Bom dia,

tempo frio, descida acentuada de temperatura, sigo com *9.7 ºc* actuais ( mínima até ao momento) e vento por vezes forte de N/NNE ( rajadas frequentes acima dos 45/50 Km/h).

Grande desconforto térmico, e a massa de ar frio ainda nem entrou na sua plenitude


----------



## joselamego (27 Out 2018 às 09:25)

Bom dia
Céu limpo 
mínima de 10,6°C
Atual de 11,6°C
Está frio devido ao vento de norte
64% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (27 Out 2018 às 13:40)

Boas tardes,

Ainda não foi desta que o termómetro chegou aos _single digits_, mas pouco faltou; 10,4ºC. Nada de deitar fora no entanto 
Dei uma pequena caminhada pela vizinhança a meio da manhã e na avenida da Boavista soprava um vento frio, por vezes bastante forte até. Já soube bem procurar o lado ensolarado da avenida, mesmo com o casaco vestido! Maravilha, o primeiro cheirinho de outono a sério por estas bandas! 

Neste momento muito sol com algumas nuvens. A temperatura nos 14,3ºC.

Deixo algumas fotos do entardecer de ontem, mais uma vez nuns bonitos e outonais tons de rosa.



Sunset hues. Porto, 26-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset hues. Porto, 26-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset hues. Porto, 26-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset hues. Porto, 26-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## joselamego (27 Out 2018 às 16:02)

Boas tardes amigos ,
Céu parcialmente nublado 
A máxima já foi batida 15,6°C
Já desce 14,9°C
49% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2018 às 16:38)

Curto aguaceiro há minutos sem acumulação, sigo com 11.9 °c e vento com rajadas de N 

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (27 Out 2018 às 17:25)

Boa tarde,

Bastante vento hoje. Passaram dois aguaceiros, um bastante fraco e outro moderado. Com este último a temperatura desceu dos 14,0ºC para os 11,0ºC e agora vai nos 12,0ºC.
Deixo-vos aqui esta time lapse em que é visível os dois aguaceiros:


----------



## Paula (27 Out 2018 às 17:36)

Boa tarde.
Dia bem fresco hoje. Finalmente um cheirinho a outono.


----------



## joselamego (27 Out 2018 às 17:54)

Temperatura já em descida 
13,1°C
Sensação térmica desagradável 
Vento de Norte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Out 2018 às 19:34)

Boa noite
Vento fraco a moderado de N
Temperatura de 9.9ºC
Humidade relativa de 61%
Já choveu
Bastante frio


----------



## joselamego (27 Out 2018 às 21:00)

Boas,
Céu nublado 
Está frio 
Sensação térmica desagradável 
Temperatura de 10°C
61% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2018 às 21:07)

Boas,

Mínima do dia neste momento com *8.4°c*.

Vento moderado com rajadas de N/NNE, sensação térmica muito baixa 

Este vento até corta na rua


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Out 2018 às 21:34)

Boa noite,

Dia fresco devido ao vento moderado a forte de norte, a máxima não foi além dos *13.8°C* 

Neste momento *8.1°C*, mínima do dia com vento *13km/h* de NNE


----------



## ampa62 (27 Out 2018 às 21:41)

Boa noite, 

Aqui por Covas a máxima foi de 13.9ºC e neste momento estão 7.3ºC e uma sensação térmica de 4.9ºC.

Esteve bastante ventoso durante todo o dia, com aguaceiros esparsos com um acumulado de 1 mm.


----------



## qwerl (27 Out 2018 às 21:53)

Boa noite

Dia de tempo fresco e muito vento, ainda caiu um aguaceiro durante a tarde
Neste momento *7,9ºC* e vento frio


----------



## camrov8 (27 Out 2018 às 22:31)

pela tsf há malta perdida no Gerês


----------



## hurricane (27 Out 2018 às 22:43)

camrov8 disse:


> pela tsf há malta perdida no Gerês



Devido a nevao! Mas caiu assim tanta neve?


----------



## João Pedro (27 Out 2018 às 22:44)

Boa noite,

Que frio!  A temperatura tem estado a dar um belíssimo tombo desde que o sol desapareceu sob as águas do temperamental Atlântico; 7,8ºC neste momento. A máxima não passou dos 14,5ºC.

Ao final da tarde levei finalmente o meu anemómetro até à praia; já lhe tinha dito que o faria hoje e o pobrezinho, que estava farto de estar no armário, nem se aguentava na rodinha...  Lá girou, com grande satisfação, até aos 39,7km/h. Acho que já apanhei rajadas mais fortes na praia da Agudela, que é um dos sítios mais ventosos que conheço aqui no litoral a norte do Porto.

Estava também esta bela célula a largar água sobre o mar; e alguns pingos ainda caíram na praia, mas nada de especial. Estava-se muito bem 



Stormy Sunset. Agudela Beach, 27-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Agudela Beach, 27-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Agudela Beach, 27-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Agudela Beach, 27-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## ampa62 (27 Out 2018 às 22:49)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Que frio!  A temperatura tem estado a dar um belíssimo tombo desde que o sol desapareceu sob as águas do temperamental Atlântico; 7,8ºC neste momento. A máxima não passou dos 14,5ºC.
> 
> ...


Belas fotografias. Como sempre. Parabéns.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Out 2018 às 22:51)

ampa62 disse:


> Belas fotografias. Como sempre. Parabéns.


Obrigado!  Foi uma bela surpresa encontrar este céu, já que ia só com o intuito de apanhar umas boas rajadas


----------



## joralentejano (27 Out 2018 às 23:58)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Que frio!  A temperatura tem estado a dar um belíssimo tombo desde que o sol desapareceu sob as águas do temperamental Atlântico; 7,8ºC neste momento. A máxima não passou dos 14,5ºC.
> 
> ...


Fantásticas, como é hábito!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Out 2018 às 01:20)

Boa noite
Céu pouco nublado/limpo
Temperatura de 6.1ºC
Humidade relativa de 75%
Ponto de orvalho de 3ºC
Bulso seco 5ºC
D. vento NNO
V. vento 0km/h
Ontem tive um acumulado de 1mm, o vento também foi moderado de NNO


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Out 2018 às 06:45)

Bom dia,
Por aqui mínima de *5.1°C* 

Agora _*5.4°C*_ com vento gelado de Norte


----------



## joselamego (28 Out 2018 às 09:17)

Bom dia ,
Mínima de 6,2°C
8,9°C atual 
67% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (28 Out 2018 às 09:21)

Bom dia! Por aqui dia de sol, vento friooo e há pouco estavam 8 graus...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk


Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nordico78 (28 Out 2018 às 09:34)

Bom dia .

Por aqui , o céu está com períodos de muito nublado  e está frio .

A temperatura neste momento é de 9 ° c .

A Tmin. foi de 5° c .

Ontem ainda choveu um pouco , mas sem acumular .


----------



## ampa62 (28 Out 2018 às 13:29)

Bom dia.
Aqui por Covas nada de novo.
Céu por vezes bastante encoberto e bastante vento, pelo que a máxima de hoje só atingiu 10.5°C.
A mínima foi de 4.7°C.


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2018 às 14:44)

Boas,

por aqui tempo frio, míníma de* 5.0 ºc*.

Neste momento 11.7 ºc, vento moderado a forte de N/NNE


----------



## c0ldPT (28 Out 2018 às 15:29)

Boas, de momento 12 graus e vento forte e frio de N  Dia bem frio para Outubro


----------



## rokleon (28 Out 2018 às 16:01)

Fui dar uma pequena caminhada aqui pela cidade, ventos moderados e bem fresquinhos...  Tive de caminhar depressa para aquecer.

Deixo umas fotos que não são da melhor qualidade, entre as 15:10-15:20, hoje. Observavam-se pequenos cumulus a Norte e stratocumulus e cumulos a Sudeste. De resto, céu limpo. Mudou de certeza a panorâmica entretanto, agora, com a velocidade do vento que está... muda facilmente.




Continuação de um bom domingo


----------



## joselamego (28 Out 2018 às 17:57)

Boas,
Períodos de céu nublado 
O sol predominou durante o dia 
Mínima de 6,2°C
Máxima de 13,3°C
Um dia frio e o vento ainda dificultava mais ...
Temperatura já em descida 11,3°C
53% hr
A noite já vai caindo ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (28 Out 2018 às 23:21)

joralentejano disse:


> Fantásticas, como é hábito!


Obrigado! 

---------------------
Bom, dia fresquinho, cheio de sol e nuvens a passar a grande velocidade pelo Porto; máxima de 13,1ºC apenas. A mínima desceu até aos 5,3ºC 
Neste momento 8,5ºC e uma lua a brilhar num céu completamente limpo e estrelado; uma bela noite de outono portanto


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Out 2018 às 23:35)

Boa noite 5°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (29 Out 2018 às 07:23)

Boas, mínima de -0.2°C  Muito gelo nos carros...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Out 2018 às 07:27)

Está bem mais frio do que as previsões indicavam!
Apenas 1°c!
Havera  Recorde de minimas em Outubro!!?

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nordico78 (29 Out 2018 às 07:29)

Bom dia .

Amanhecer muito frio , com Temperatura de 3 ° c .


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Out 2018 às 07:57)

Bom dia.

Já lá vão muitos dias sem aqui escrever...Desculpem.
Bem, lá tivemos a nossa entrada fria, um outono tardio mas em força, a mostrar os seus músculos e o seu vigor. É bom que não seja apenas resultado de levantar uns microgramas de pesos, num qualquer ginásio meteorológico, juntamente com a toma de estimulantes que apenas enganam a musculatura natural das estações...
Parece que não. E hoje já teremos a chuva, que durante a noite\madrugada pode ser moderada a forte. Haja fé!



Charlie Moreira disse:


> Haverá *Recorde de mínimas em Outubro*!!?


Não...Não haverá.
O mês de outubro foi um mês em que na minha juventude nos proporcionava vários dias de geadas, que hoje são raras. Nesta situação temos ainda algum calor acumulado nas superfícies, nas linhas de água, na terra, etc.. Precisávamos de vários dias para se estabelecerem condições favoráveis para chegarmos a recordes.

Esta manhã  começa bem fria, não nos negativos pois a *mínima* foi exactamente de *0,0ºC*.
O céu está pouco nublado, com nuvens médias para norte.
A mancha nebulosa que nos afectará está a noroeste da península - ao fim da manhã\início da tarde pode já estar em cima de nós.
O vento está calmo.

*Tactual: 0,6ºC
Hr: 78%
*
*Ontem*
*Tmín: 3,3ºC
Tmáx: 11,8ºC
*​*Arouca às 7h: -1,4ºC*


----------



## joselamego (29 Out 2018 às 08:19)

Bom dia amigos
Céu limpo 
Nevoeiro nas zonas do Porto 
Em Gondomar a mínima foi de 4,5°C
Atual de 5,5°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nordico78 (29 Out 2018 às 18:20)

Chove bem por aqui .


----------



## joselamego (29 Out 2018 às 18:22)

Boa noite, 
O dia acordou com céu limpo ou pouco nublado 
Durante a tarde o céu foi cobrindo de nuvens e neste momento está céu muito nublado 
Aguardo para breve a chuva 
Máxima de 13,8°C
Atual de 11,5°C
72% hr
1006 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (29 Out 2018 às 18:32)

Boas, 

por aqui já chove e acumula 0.2 mm.

A manhã começou bem fria com mínima de* 5.4ºc*, a máxima foi de *13.0ºc.*

Neste momento 10.9ºc , vento SW 13 Km/h e 84% HR.


----------



## joselamego (29 Out 2018 às 19:24)

Boas, 
Já chove por Gondomar city
0,3 mm
10,9°C
81% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (29 Out 2018 às 19:49)

Boas noites,

Já vai chovendo/chuviscando por aqui há cerca de uma hora. Estar preso no trânsito hoje teve um saborzinho especial...  0,51mm acumulados até agora.
Está frio; 10,2ºC apenas. A mínima foi de 5,6ºC e a máxima de 12,7ºC.

Pelo radar parece que vem qualquer coisa mais forte a chegar, vamos ver o que nos reserva a noite


----------



## Nordico78 (29 Out 2018 às 19:59)

Vai chovendo certinho , o acumulado vai em 4 mm .


----------



## joselamego (29 Out 2018 às 21:07)

Vai chovendo 
Chuva fraca 
1,5 mm
10,0°C 
89% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (29 Out 2018 às 21:26)

Chuva tem sido contínua nas últimas duas/três horas sempre moderada a fraca e bem frias as gotas!


----------



## João Pedro (29 Out 2018 às 21:33)

Gotinha a gotinha, vai enchendo o pluviómetro o papo... 
1,52 mm acumulados, 9,6ºC.


----------



## Nordico78 (29 Out 2018 às 21:39)

Chove sem parar . 

O acumulado sobe para 8 mm .


----------



## joselamego (29 Out 2018 às 22:46)

Por Gondomar continua a chuva fraca 
4,0 mm
9,8°C
92% hr
1001 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (30 Out 2018 às 00:06)

Boa noite, 

Mais um dia fresco com máxima de 11.8ºC e mínima de 2,3ºC.

Começou a chover ao fim da tarde tendo acumulado no dia 11,5 mm (total do mês 113,6 mm). Bem longe dos valores de 2016 em que choveu mais do dobro.


----------



## Nordico78 (30 Out 2018 às 07:37)

Bom dia .

Dia de aguaceiros .

Ontem e hoje , o acumulado de precipitação  foi de 26 mm ..

O mês de outubro segue com um acumulado de 139 mm .

A temperatura atual é de 9° c .

O


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Out 2018 às 08:00)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *8.7ºC *, agora estão *8.8ºC* com vento fraco do quadrante Oeste.
A chuva que caiu durante a madrugada rendeu *6.1mm* 

Pressão desceu aos *996.1hPa* , rajada máxima* 71 Km/h* de Sul

O mês de outrubro vai com *77.1mm *acumulados, deixo aqui o gráfico da minha estação:


----------



## joselamego (30 Out 2018 às 08:04)

Bom dia 
Céu muito nublado 
Chuva fraca a moderada 
10,2°C 
91% hr
7,8 mm acumulado desde meia noite 
Pressão a 999 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (30 Out 2018 às 09:04)

Bom dia,

por qui chuva grossa e fria, sigo com *10.6 mm* acumulados ( ontem *13.8 mm*) e apenas 8.6 ºc 

Outubro segue com *110,2 mm*  e deverá ficar abaixo da média ( +/- 140 mm ) facilmente recuperável nos meses que se avizinham


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Out 2018 às 09:59)

Bom dia.

A chuva lá veio, sempre acompanhada de frio e algum vento.
Ontem o *acumulado* foi de *7,4 mm* e hoje está nos *20,1 mm*. O *total mensal* está nos *110,2 mm (@Snifa*, não te copiei...**)
Nada mau! Pensava que os 100 mm não seriam atingidos...

O céu mantêm-se encoberto e o vento sopra de OSO de momento.
Continua a chover...

*Tactual: 8,1ºC
Hr: 86%*​


----------



## ampa62 (30 Out 2018 às 11:37)

Bom dia. 
Noite de chuva que deu para acumular 13.6 mm. 
Sigo com 9.8º C e vento moderado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Out 2018 às 12:14)

Muito escuro para o mar


----------



## joselamego (30 Out 2018 às 13:51)

Boa tarde 
Céu nublado 
Já não chove 
Acumulado de 11,9 mm
Temperatura atual de 12,8°C
73% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (30 Out 2018 às 19:22)

Dados de hoje :





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nordico78 (30 Out 2018 às 19:41)

Boa noite .

A frente que nos varreu já passou . Contudo , já se avistam mais nuvens em apoximação do quadrante O/NO .

A frente rendeu 28 mm , distribuído por ontem e hoje .

O mês de outubro regista um acumulado de 141 mm.

Neste momento estão 8°c . Hoje a Tmáx.   foi bastante baixa , 11°c .


----------



## microcris (30 Out 2018 às 19:41)

E o meteorito que passou há bocadinho pelas nuvens? 
Ia a caminho de casa,  em direção à barra de Aveiro e vi aquele traço de luz bem grande em direção ao mar. Iluminou as nuvens, portanto deve ter passado alguma coisa cá para baixo.


----------



## joselamego (31 Out 2018 às 00:48)

Já chuvisca
0,3 mm
9,6°C 
92% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (31 Out 2018 às 00:50)

Boa noite
Boa rega que passou por aqui
Espero que venha mais


----------



## joselamego (31 Out 2018 às 07:14)

Bom dia 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Nevoeiro em certas certas do concelho 
8,3°C 
94% hr
Acumulado desde meia noite de 1,3 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (31 Out 2018 às 13:39)

Boa tarde 
Céu nublado 
Chuvisco 
2,2 mm acumulado 
12,9°C
86% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (31 Out 2018 às 21:39)

Boa noite 
Céu nublado
Máxima de 13,5°C
Atual de 10,1°C
93% hr
Acumulado hoje de 2,2 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------

